# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  2013 NFL season

## muzzled dogg

Kickoff game was tonight, season is officially underway

----------


## Roxi

..and a hell of a game it was. Minus the wacky incredible waving arm man, otherwise known as Danny Trevathan jumping the shark in the end zone. The funniest part was that I was watching the game secretly at my desk at work with headphones on and when that happened I yelled fairly loudly, and my coworker looked at me like I was totally nuts. She eventually figured out that I was watching because I couldn't stop making noises and she kept hearing the whistle through my headphones.

----------


## muzzled dogg

peyon manning was on beast mode

----------


## dannno

I missed the 4th quarter cuz I only recorded 30 minutes over

----------


## muzzled dogg

today will be nice

----------


## cajuncocoa

ready for football!  

(Go Cowboys!)

----------


## Todd

I gave up my direct tv this summer.  It was easy without anything going on in sports.   I am a college and NFL football fan and now I am now very depressed because I will not be able to watch any games.   

Please help with any online sites to catch NFL and college football.

----------


## muzzled dogg

There was a site that I used.  It was in last year's thread.  I'll be relying on it for today

----------


## Origanalist

> ready for football!  
> 
> (Go Cowboys!)

----------


## Todd

>

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Dolphins vs. Lions Super Bowl

Dolphins with by 3.

----------


## JK/SEA

The Seattle Seahawks will be representing the NFC in the Super bowl.

Just thought you all should know.

Todays score...

Seahawks 30 Panthers 10.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The Seattle Seahawks will be representing the NFC in the Super bowl.
> 
> Just thought you all should know.


They certainly have a good chance. They looked really good last year.

----------


## oyarde

> Dolphins vs. Lions Super Bowl
> 
> Dolphins with by 3.


Lions give up 78 yard TD run to AP , first play on defense .

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

Detroit , 10 plays on defense, given up two touchdowns ....

----------


## oyarde

Can Tampa hold the Jets to 8 or less  ??

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> The Seattle Seahawks will be representing the NFC in the Super bowl.
> 
> Just thought you all should know.
> 
> Todays score...
> 
> Seahawks 30 Panthers 10.


Lol.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Can Tampa hold the Jets to 8 or less  ??


Jax and Pittsburgh stuck at 2....lol.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Eventually the Dolphins will get a run longer than 5 yards. 

I miss Reggie Bush.

----------


## green73

Channelling Vince!

----------


## green73

Haha Vikings! Peterson had a 75-yard run and probably won't break 100. 

Hey, Jennings? Nice game! Bwaaahahahahaha

----------


## green73

Jennings on pace for just 48 catches this season. Helps to have a QB, eh Greg?

----------


## green73

Putting on my hand-knitted scarf--and socks LOL

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

There are still games on? Yawn...

----------


## TaftFan

> There are still games on? Yawn...


All day...

----------


## green73

> There are still games on? Yawn...


Shut your filthy mouth!

----------


## oyarde

> Jax and Pittsburgh stuck at 2....lol.


Tenn. , KC  and New Orleans all put in impressive defensive performances today .

----------


## Origanalist

> The Seattle Seahawks will be representing the NFC in the Super bowl.
> 
> Just thought you all should know.
> 
> Todays score...
> 
> Seahawks 30 Panthers 10.


Well, not quite. But 12-7 works too.

----------


## Cap

We are living in Bizarro world. The Lions actually frickin won.

----------


## Origanalist

> peyon manning was on beast mode


There is only one beast mode.

----------


## oyarde

> We are living in Bizarro world. The Lions actually frickin won.


Yes , but not exactly , more like the Vikings beat themselves, the Lions got 4 turnovers and were up by 3 and the end of 3, so , say they had to be at least +2 on turnovers to win at home , basically means they may not win another remainder of year against the Bears , Packers or Vikings , which is 5 more games.....

----------


## Roxi

This was the site I used and they were decent streams: http://liveball.tv/nfl/

Tips: Don't click on the screen, the ads will disappear when the countdown ends
If you have a warning message that says you need to update a media player, ignore it
some of the links don't produce video, just go back and get a different one, I didn't find any games that didn't have at least one working stream
for the first couple minutes you will hear audio from commercials in the background. It will go away eventually.
The stream will pause every once in a while, don't be tempted to click anywhere just leave it alone.
DO NOT download FLV media player.

----------


## Zippyjuan

What happend Monday night to the Chargers?  I dozed off after the first score of the second half with them up by 21 points and woke later to hear they had lost the game. (I had been up since 3:00 am due to work schedule)?   They looked pretty good at that point (Texans had been hurting themselves with mistakes and penalties to that point- guess they got straightened out in the second half).

----------


## Roxi

> What happend Monday night to the Chargers? I dozed off after the first score of the second half with them up by 21 points and woke later to hear they had lost the game. (I had been up since 3:00 am due to work schedule)? They looked pretty good at that point (Texans had been hurting themselves with mistakes and penalties to that point- guess they got straightened out in the second half).



It was all in the 4th quarter. SD couldn't get the ball close enough to the end zone and both the offense and the defense on the Houston side stepped it up. They scored two touchdowns within a few minutes of each other.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Thanks. Maybe Chargers were getting cocky.  That will wake them up perhaps!  Well, my Broncos started off nice so far. Been a fan of them way before John Elway ever came along (grew up in Colorado). Chargers are the home team where I live now so I sometimes chear for them (not as much as Broncos though).

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Yes , but not exactly , more like the Vikings beat themselves, the Lions got 4 turnovers and were up by 3 and the end of 3, so , say they had to be at least +2 on turnovers to win at home , basically means they may not win another remainder of year against the Bears , Packers or Vikings , which is 5 more games.....



But when have we ever seen the Lions have both a running and passing game at the same time?  Before Sanders, I bet.  Reggie Bush played.  That's what people are up about.  I'm no detroit fan, btw, but Sanders fan, yeah.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Yes , but not exactly , more like the Vikings beat themselves, the Lions got 4 turnovers and were up by 3 and the end of 3, so , say they had to be at least +2 on turnovers to win at home , basically means they may not win another remainder of year against the Bears , Packers or Vikings , which is 5 more games.....



But when have we ever seen the Lions have both a running and passing game at the same time?  Before Sanders, I bet.  Reggie Bush played.  That's what people are up about.  I'm no detroit fan, btw, but Sanders fan, yeah.

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## 2young2vote

I'm rooting for the Lions and after them Green Bay.  One of my favorite times of the year is Thanksgiving when they play each other and we watch the Lions lose with the smell of turkey and stuffing and gravy, munching on nuts and candies.  mmmmmm

I've realized football is more about the experience than the actual game itself.  You just don't get it with any other sport.

----------


## Roxi

> Thanks. Maybe Chargers were getting cocky. That will wake them up perhaps! Well, my Broncos started off nice so far. Been a fan of them way before John Elway ever came along (grew up in Colorado). Chargers are the home team where I live now so I sometimes chear for them (not as much as Broncos though).



I grew up a Broncos fan and then when I moved to KC at 18 slowly became a chiefs fan. Football was really important in my house growing up, ironically because of my mother who is still a die hard Cowboys fan. (My step dad hated football). So they are my top two teams and I like a handful of others quite a bit. 

I also like any team playing against the Raiders.  

I *think* I'm going to the KC/SD game in November. *yay!*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Andrew Luck is an overrated crybaby.

----------


## JK/SEA

the only game that counts comes on at 5:30pm pacific.

----------


## cajuncocoa

meh.

----------


## JK/SEA

> meh.



meh?...

are you a cowboy fan?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> meh?...
> 
> are you a cowboy fan?


 yes...and I can't even be too mad because at least they kept it close today.

----------


## JK/SEA

> yes...and I can't even be too mad because at least they kept it close today.


Too bad they weren't playing horseshoes.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Too bad they weren't playing horseshoes.

----------


## JK/SEA

2 more hours till Seahawk kick off.

My daughter and her boyfriend will be there at the game.

Got my NFL sanctioned Seahawk #12 fan jersey on. I'm ready.

Going for the Guiness World record for crowd noise there today....nearly 70,000 crazy Seattle fans will scream there guts out...130db possible?

----------


## green73

Packers kicked butt. My write-up here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5227133

----------


## jim49er

> 2 more hours till Seahawk kick off.
> 
> My daughter and her boyfriend will be there at the game.
> 
> Got my NFL sanctioned Seahawk #12 fan jersey on. I'm ready.
> 
> Going for the Guiness World record for crowd noise there today....nearly 70,000 crazy Seattle fans will scream there guts out...130db possible?


I've got my Gore Jersey on. Go niners

----------


## green73

There's still 23 tickets available for this game.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Have we ever had so many weather delays in any NFL season?  And it's only week 2!

----------


## JK/SEA

Stormy weather....?...geeez....RUN FOR YOUR LIVES...

----------


## green73

> Have we ever had so many weather delays in any NFL season?  And it's only week 2!





> Stormy weather....?...geeez....RUN FOR YOUR LIVES...


You can never be too safe in a post-9/11 world.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Good thing they got rid of the enclosed stadium in Seattle.

----------


## JK/SEA

One upside. More beer.

----------


## jim49er

WOW NFL is getting soo lame. Just play

----------


## green73

Seriously, has there ever been a lightning strike at a game?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Seriously, has there ever been a lightning strike at a game?


that would be the hail mary pass last year in Seattle.

----------


## green73

> that would be the hail mary pass last year in Seattle.


lol

----------


## Henry Rogue

> that would be the *fail* mary pass last year in Seattle.


Fixed it for you.

----------


## green73

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z1tAJebktg

----------


## Origanalist

> Too bad they weren't playing horseshoes.


Too bad they aren't always playing horseshoes.

----------


## JK/SEA

anyone know what the final score was on the Seahawk game?


ha

ha.....

----------


## cajuncocoa

> meh?...
> 
> are you a cowboy fan?





> yes...and I can't even be too mad because at least they kept it close today.





> Too bad they weren't playing horseshoes.





> Too bad they aren't always playing horseshoes.


 Haters gonna hate!

----------


## green73

> anyone know what the final score was on the Seahawk game?
> 
> 
> ha
> 
> ha.....


Didn't they give them a beatdown at home last season as well, but went on to finish 2nd to them in the division?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Didn't they give them a beatdown at home last season as well, but went on to finish 2nd to them in the division?



yep, but thats ancient history now...

The 49er's are looking forward to having a spot on having a higher draft pick position next year...no playoffs for them this season.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*Mock NFL QBs on Facebook Convos Week 2*

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos have scored a total of 90 points in just two games so far- with about 60 of them coming in the SECOND HALF alone.  Just think if they played like that the whole game. (one speculation is that Manning out-thinks himself in the first half and settles down in the second).

----------


## green73

It just got a whole lot more expensive to watch Rodgers and crew in person...




> NEW YORK (AP) -- Super Bowl fans can prepare to pay double for the best seats.
> 
> The NFL expects the most expensive tickets for its championship game will be about $2,600 each for 9,000 premium seats for the Feb. 2 game at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> That's more than twice the $1,250 cost for similar tickets at last season's Super Bowl in New Orleans.
> 
> "We are looking to close the gap between the face value of the ticket and its true value as reflected on the secondary market," NFL spokesman Brian McCarthy said Tuesday. "The uniqueness of the Super Bowl in the New York/New Jersey is also driving unprecedented demand and buzz."
> 
> The next tier of seats is expected to go for $1,500 compared to $950 in New Orleans. About 40 percent of general admission seats will be under $1,000, McCarthy said.
> ...


http://www.my9nj.com/story/23456696/...double-to-2600

----------


## cajuncocoa

> It just got a whole lot more expensive to watch Rodgers and crew in person...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.my9nj.com/story/23456696/...double-to-2600


That story's about Super Bowl tix; not Lambeau.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> That story's about Super Bowl tix; not Lambeau.


I didn't read the thread but...Brett Farve...beast!

----------


## green73

> That story's about Super Bowl tix; not Lambeau.


I understand, but I'm only flying in for one game this year, the SB, Packers vs. Broncos.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I understand, but I'm only flying in for one game this year, the SB, Packers vs. Broncos.


Bonco's sick...phtttt...bitches....

----------


## green73

> Bonco's sick...phtttt...bitches....


We'll get our revenge for SB32 this year.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I understand, but I'm only flying in for one game this year, the SB, Packers vs. Broncos.


I'd be worried about the Seahawks.

----------


## green73

> I'd be worried about the Seahawks.


We just need homefield advantage in the playoffs.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Holy hell Dolphins!!!!!!!!!

PS- where is green?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Was working so I missed that one but hear the Chargers again snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. Broncos- Raiders Monday Night.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Was working so I missed that one but hear the Chargers again snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.


Hell of an ending to that game!

----------


## oyarde

> anyone know what the final score was on the Seahawk game?
> 
> 
> ha
> 
> ha.....


 They covered the spread.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Here's the stat I'm following this year:
> 
> Kaepernick 1-1
> Smith 2-0


Updated:

Kaepernick 1-2
Smith 3-0

----------


## juleswin

I predict a career night for my Big Ben. Who else is sensing a big night for my star fantasy player?

----------


## oyarde

> Holy hell Dolphins!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS- where is green?


Congrats on your Dolphins, now , I would like to see them beat the Pats twice .

----------


## oyarde

> I predict a career night for my Big Ben. Who else is sensing a big night for my star fantasy player?


Well they have had probems protecting and running.The defense not as good as usual.They just about haveto win this one though .

----------


## cajuncocoa

> yes...and I can't even be too mad because at least they kept it close today.


OK, it's just the StL Rams, but at least they didn't keep it close today.

----------


## juleswin

> Well they have had probems protecting and running.The defense not as good as usual.They just about haveto win this one though .


Which is good, that just means that Big Ben will have to put it up a lot to win from now on.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

49ers have dropped 2 straight and Seattle is 3-0

----------


## Origanalist

> OK, it's just the StL Rams, but at least they didn't keep it close today.


Pretty good ass whoopin'.

----------


## Origanalist

> 49ers have dropped 2 straight and Seattle is 3-0


I have nothing against the niners, but the coach makes me nauseous.

----------


## JK/SEA

> 49ers have dropped 2 straight and Seattle is 3-0


the fans were too loud...

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I have nothing against the niners, but the coach makes me nauseous.


Lol how?

----------


## Origanalist

> Lol how?


He's a pouty whiney bitch.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Did everyone see the new Raiders' mascot?



This article about him cracked me up: http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/09/raiders-mascot/

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Did everyone see the new Raiders' mascot?


Didn't see that. 

Manning scored big yesterday, as expected. The Raiders may have a Quarterback controversy brewing...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders Quarterback Terrelle Pryor suffered a concussion during last night's loss, doesn't remember a whole lot.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/97...denver-broncos

----------


## acptulsa

Thank you, San Francisco, for cutting Smith!  Of course, it's probably just KC's offensive line making Smith look ten times better than the guy with the funny name, and might actually not be that you cut the wrong guy.  We Chiefs fans don't honestly care either way.  We are still full of gratitude.




> (Go Cowboys!)


Is this the same person who's constantly harping on all of us for trying to take over the GOP because 'guilt by association' makes us all look like jerks?  How 'bout those Cowboys--and the world's most obnoxious sports fans?

Got news, baby--it's the former Dallas Texans who are undefeated so far...  




> Haters gonna hate!


Dallas fans are fun to hate, as a group.  Besides, most of them make it impossible to like them.  It's a sure bet Will Rogers never met one...

----------


## Snew

it's been ugly, but the Pats are 3-0

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *Is this the same person who's constantly harping on all of us for trying to take over the GOP because 'guilt by association' makes us all look like jerks?  How 'bout those Cowboys--and the world's most obnoxious sports fans?*
> 
> Got news, baby--it's the former Dallas Texans who are undefeated so far...  
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas fans are fun to hate, as a group.  Besides, most of them make it impossible to like them.  It's a sure bet Will Rogers never met one...


Yeah, that's me.  I'm sorry, but I don't see how being a Cowboys fan can possibly be worse (or even AS bad) as being associated with Republicans.  Being a Philly fan would almost be better than being in the GOP.  (Almost)

I don't fit well into stereotypes, so the whole "obnoxious Cowboys fan" thing, I don't get.  I don't do trash talking.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Raiders Quarterback Terrelle Pryor suffered a concussion during last night's loss, doesn't remember a whole lot.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/97...denver-broncos


Pryor is going to keep getting better as a QB if he can stay healthy. Denver's point totals seem to be decreasing but they also seemed to be working more on killing the clock against the Raiders in the second half rather than continuing to run up the score. Broncos still haven't faced anybody with a strong defense yet though.  Broncos- Chargers games could be high scoring affairs. Eagles, Cowboys, and Jacksonville coming up. Dallas has a decent defense.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Thank you, San Francisco, for cutting Smith!  Of course, it's probably just KC's offensive line making Smith look ten times better than the guy with the funny name, and might actually not be that you cut the wrong guy.  We Chiefs fans don't honestly care either way.  We are still full of gratitude.
> 
> Is this the same person who's constantly harping on all of us for trying to take over the GOP because 'guilt by association' makes us all look like jerks?  How 'bout those Cowboys--and the world's most obnoxious sports fans?
> 
> Got news, baby--it's the former Dallas Texans who are undefeated so far...  
> 
> Dallas fans are fun to hate, as a group.  Besides, most of them make it impossible to like them.  It's a sure bet Will Rogers never met one...


The biggest douchebag fans by far are Eagles fans. How often did we hear those turds trash Donovan McNabb or Andy Reid? Neither were elite but definitely better than average.

----------


## CPUd

> Hell of an ending to that game!


LOL Video:
http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-cant-m...terals-run-out

----------


## loveshiscountry

> it's been ugly, but the Pats are 3-0


Belichick usually finds a way to win doesn't he. Great coach.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Pryor is going to keep getting better as a QB if he can stay healthy. Denver's point totals seem to be decreasing but they also seemed to be working more on killing the clock against the Raiders in the second half rather than continuing to run up the score. Broncos still haven't faced anybody with a strong defense yet though.  Broncos- Chargers games could be high scoring affairs. Eagles, Cowboys, and Jacksonville coming up. Dallas has a decent defense.


I doubt he'll stay healthy. Running QBs rarely do. Back in the day some did, not anymore. Off hand the last one I can think of was Steve Young

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The biggest douchebag fans by far are Eagles fans. How often did we hear those turds trash Donovan McNabb or Andy Reid? Neither were elite but definitely better than average.


That doesn't even begin to scratch the surface on what douchebags Eagle fans (Philly fans in general) are.  
http://coed.com/2012/01/11/philadelp...t-sports-fans/

I think they left out the story about Eagle fans bringing cans for a food bank in December many years ago, but used them instead to throw at opposing players...I think Warren Moon was the target.  Can't find a link for it.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Frank Gore baby!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Frank Gore baby!


FRANK GORE BABY! 49ers lead 14-3.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

First free kick attempt Ive ever seen. Dawson WIDE left from 71 yards.

----------


## CPUd

> I doubt he'll stay healthy. Running QBs rarely do. Back in the day some did, not anymore. Off hand the last one I can think of was Steve Young


Steve Young was basically forced to retire after suffering several concussions in a season, and probably had a lot more over his career that he didn't tell anyone about.  Pryor just got one last week.

----------


## cajuncocoa

St. Louis Rams release their alternate logo:

----------


## Christian Liberty

Miami is 3-0!  Yeah!

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Christian Liberty

LOL!

Regarding NO its definitely gonna be an uphill battle, but I'm hoping for the best.  I'm excited that I'll actually be able to watch this one

----------


## cajuncocoa

> LOL!
> 
> Regarding NO its definitely gonna be an uphill battle, but I'm hoping for the best.  I'm excited that I'll actually be able to watch this one


If they can pull that one off, they're definitely for real!

----------


## Christian Liberty

> If they can pull that one off, they're definitely for real!


Even if they can't I've got high hopes.  The Saints are a tough team.  Playoffs are definitely a possibility this year whether they can win in NO or not.

If Miami wins here, however, I'd count them among the elite.  Which, as a young Dolphins fan, is very exciting

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Even if they can't I've got high hopes.  The Saints are a tough team.  Playoffs are definitely a possibility this year whether they can win in NO or not.
> 
> If Miami wins here, however, I'd count them among the elite.  Which, as a young Dolphins fan, is very exciting


Good luck!

----------


## Christian Liberty

"You must spread some reputation around..."

----------


## ClydeCoulter

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/


I'm guessing this is NOT a football game.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Miami is 3-0!  Yeah!


I like this kid.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf Bills? They'll piss it away by the 4th.

----------


## Origanalist

Seachickens and Texans, overtime.........

----------


## Origanalist

Beast mode.....

----------


## Origanalist

4 and 0! In OT. 1st time evah.......

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Heck of a comeback by the Hawks.

Not too surprised by the Chiefs going 4 and 0, but wow at the Steelers, Giants, and even Ravens.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Zippyjuan

When do the Broncos play some good teams?  Only two of their next six opponents (plus a bye week) currently have winning records- Colts and the surprising Chiefs  (Chargers could have a winning record by the time they face each other).

----------


## green73

> Seachickens and Texans, overtime.........


Feggin Schaub!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> When do the Broncos play some good teams?  Only two of their next six opponents (plus a bye week) currently have winning records- Colts and the surprising Chiefs  (Chargers could have a winning record by the time they face each other).


Looking at their schedule, they could easily be 10-0 when it's time for them to play the Pats. If the game wasn't in New England, they probably would easily win that one too...now I'm not so sure. They will probably be 13-1, maybe lose @ Houston, then win @ Oakland (even if Manning doesn't play).

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Dolphins tonight, I have no idea. Philbin and Tannehill's first real primetime game against a good team in a loud stadium. I'd be okay going into the bye 3-2, but I think we can beat the Ravens at home and go into the bye 4-1.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looking at the rest of the schedule, I'd be disappointed if the Phins don't finish with 10 wins or more. If they're good enough, they can probably 4-2 in the division, then win @ Pittsburgh, @ Tampa, and either Carolina/San Diego/Cincinnati.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

If any of you football fanatics want to play some fantasy football let me know.  I'm trying to find some replacement managers for my league.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Dolphins tonight, I have no idea. Philbin and Tannehill's first real primetime game against a good team in a loud stadium. I'd be okay going into the bye 3-2, but I think we can beat the Ravens at home and go into the bye 4-1.


Don't rule us out yet.  They ruled us out every time before and look what happened!

I'll still be happy with them no matter what happens, though.  Barring an absolute massacre by the Saints, this is really just to see whether we're a good team or a great one.  We'll be playoff contenders for sure.

Could you imagine us getting into the bye 5-0?  I doubt it but it would be sweet, and you never know.




> Looking at the rest of the schedule, I'd be disappointed if the Phins don't finish with 10 wins or more. If they're good enough, they can probably 4-2 in the division, then win @ Pittsburgh, @ Tampa, and either Carolina/San Diego/Cincinnati.


New England will probably be a hard sell, ever, but we might have a shot there.  We can potentially beat both the Jets and Bills twice.  Pittsburgh and Tampa are probably jokes.  




> If any of you football fanatics want to play some fantasy football let me know.  I'm trying to find some replacement managers for my league.


I'm already playing

----------


## CPUd



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Yawn. If the government shutdown wasn't so riveting, I'd be in bed by now.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

49ers get right back on the Super Bowl path.

Steve Young had something like 10 concussions. Aikman also retired because of concussions. I believe 4 in his last 10 games. And Bill Romanoski had a concussion IN EACH OF HIS FINAL 4 GAMES.

----------


## acptulsa

Pats, Broncos, Chiefs, Saints and Seahawks.

Wonder which the last undefeated team will be..?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Yawn. If the government shutdown wasn't so riveting, I'd be in bed by now.


Punting when you're down by 25 is stupid.  I don't care how many yards you need.

Punting on 4th and 1 is stupid in virtually every situation ever.

Continually and perpetually going with draw plays is stupid.

Kneeling at any point in the first half of a football game is stupid.

The playcalling was so fail on Monday night.  From the decision to give Brees a touchdown to start the game (If they didn't know that would happen, they were on drugs) to pretty much the whole time, the play-calling on Miami's part was atrocious.

They had the potential to hang in there considering how they played during the first half. They let it get away from them.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'll just put this here.  As a Cowboys fan, I enjoyed this immensely.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Philbin- Okay Ryan, whatever you do, don't take a sack and take your team out of FG range.
> 
> Tannehill- Okay, let me get sacked for the 6th time today.


I didn't watch this one (I live in NYS, I can't get most of them.)  Was there pathetic playcalling again?  Did you agree with me that the playcalling sucked against the Saints?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Same way the Cowboys always blow it, when they do.  By depending on their superstars to pull off the impossible instead of knitting all their players together into an unstoppable team.  In other words, by being the usual Jerry Jones Herd of Cats.
> 
> 'I pay you forty million a year--you ought to be able to make up for the fact that I pay everyone else the league minimum!'--Jerry Jones
> 
> *Oh, sorry.  I've been waiting for the local Cowboys fans to give me a chance to make up for a decade of trash talk, even though the Christian in me tells me not to do it.  But the local Cowboys fans, for some odd reason, have been avoiding Chiefs fans in general, and avoiding talking football to known Chiefs fans, all season long.  Must be guilty consciences--or, at least, an aversion to the payback a good many of them know they richly deserve.*
> 
> Who says 13 is an unlucky number?  I suspect I'll remember the '13 season for many years.


Happy to give you an outlet to vent.....I guess.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I didn't watch this one (I live in NYS, I can't get most of them.)  Was there pathetic playcalling again?  Did you agree with me that the playcalling sucked against the Saints?


Some of the play calling during the Saints left me with my head scratching. Especially that 3rd down call on the opening drive.

Not sure if this week was much better. I must say that Tannehill threw an absolute beauty to Brandon Gibson on 4th and 10 on the Dolphins 20 (I think) with only a minute to go in the 4th. That catch put us in FG range. Went for another pass play after that, but the offensive line just broke down after a few seconds and that sack made it a tough FG for Sturgis. Despite the sucky o-line and dropped catches, I like to think that Tanny tried to keep us in the game. 

If the offensive line can improve, I still think we're looking at a 9 to 11 win season.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Same way the Cowboys always blow it, when they do.  By depending on their superstars to pull off the impossible instead of knitting all their players together into an unstoppable team.  In other words, by being the usual Jerry Jones Herd of Cats.
> 
> 'I pay you forty million a year--you ought to be able to make up for the fact that I pay everyone else the league minimum!'--Jerry Jones
> 
> Oh, sorry.  I've been waiting for the local Cowboys fans to give me a chance to make up for a decade of trash talk, even though the Christian in me tells me not to do it.  But the local Cowboys fans, for some odd reason, have been avoiding Chiefs fans in general, and avoiding talking football to known Chiefs fans, all season long.  Must be guilty consciences--or, at least, an aversion to the payback a good many of them know they richly deserve.
> 
> Who says 13 is an unlucky number?  I suspect I'll remember the '13 season for many years.


Romo played a great game but he needs help. He can't win by himself.  People will quickly forget that he passed for 500 yards and five touchdowns and only remember the interception on his final pass.  The interception really was't his fault (receiver was falling over and defeneder came out of nowhere to jump in front of it).  A team which puts up 48 points should be able to win the game (but as Denver fan glad they didn't).  Denver is a record 28 point favorite over Jacksonville this week but the game against Dallas shows that Denver can't take anybody lightly.   The week after that should be exciting- Denver at Indianapolis who looked good.  (Peyton finally tossed his first interception- after 19 touchdown passes and none (he also ran for one). 

If they can focus on the positives of how they performed in the game and not the fact that they lost a heartbreaker, they should be a playoff team.

----------


## acptulsa

> Happy to give you an outlet to vent.....I guess.


Hah!  Liar.

Well, this period of Chiefs success will only last a few seasons, and it will likely be some time before they rise again.  As Montana, Marcus Allen, Alt, some rookie named Gonzalez, and that bunch proved, when they get it right at last it makes being a Chiefs fan worthwhile.

But I'm sure you'll have many happy seasons before the Chiefs cycle around the time after next.




> (but as Denver fan glad they didn't).


Those are two games this Kansas City fan is not looking forward to.  Glad Mile High comes first.  The Arrowhead game might be for the bye week in the playoffs.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Hah!  Liar.


Feeling better yet?

----------


## acptulsa

> Feeling better yet?


All season.  Thanks!

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

> Hah!  Liar.
> 
> Well, this period of Chiefs success will only last a few seasons, and it will likely be some time before they rise again.  As Montana, Marcus Allen, Alt, some rookie named Gonzalez, and that bunch proved, when they get it right at last it makes being a Chiefs fan worthwhile.
> 
> But I'm sure you'll have many happy seasons before the Chiefs cycle around the time after next.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are two games this Kansas City fan is not looking forward to.  Glad Mile High comes first.  The Arrowhead game might be for the bye week in the playoffs.


Broncos have always had troubles playing at KC.  Even in years when KC wasn't considered as good as they are now.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Where are all the NFL fans today?  Interesting game going to the wire between NE/NO right now.

----------


## green73

> Where are all the NFL fans today?  Interesting game going to the wire between NE/NO right now.


Pats blew it.

----------


## juleswin

> Pats blew it.


I am going to be sick to my stomach after watching that Saint's offensive play call in the 4th quarter. How could they have lost that game? this is the same nonsense we saw with Michigan yesterday. Very conservative play calling when you have a chance to know your opponent out.

I hope every team that play calls like that on offense and anyone who ever plays prevent defense loses all the game they ever play. Damnit

----------


## green73

> I am going to be sick to my stomach after watching that Saint's offensive play call in the 4th quarter. How could they have lost that game? this is the same nonsense we saw with Michigan yesterday. Very conservative play calling when you have a chance to know your opponent out.
> 
> I hope every team that play calls like that on offense and anyone who ever plays prevent defense loses all the game they ever play. Damnit


Oh man, I missed it. 

I'm only concerned with top NFC teams losing to help the Packers toward homefield advantage.

----------


## Origanalist

> Oh man, I missed it. 
> 
> I'm only concerned with top NFC teams losing to help the Packers toward homefield advantage.


Sorry, seachickens won today.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa

My apologies in advance to acptulsa.

----------


## acptulsa

> My apologies in advance to acptulsa.


What are you apologizing for?  I liked that one.

So, the Redskins lost to the Rednecks.

Hey, 'redneck' is no worse than 'redskin' in my book.  I may be a traditionalist and all of that, but this stuff that dates back to when the Ku Klux Klan was a major demographic in this country needs to fall to progress.

I'm not saying that Washington needs to rename its team.  They just need to lose the Indian brave logo and replace it with this classic:



Of course, reusing this image (which has appeared in millions of magazines over the years) might get them busted for circulating child porn these days.  But, be that as it may, the fact remains that the only people in the world who actually have red skin are lobsterized honkies...

----------


## green73

> Sorry, seachickens won today.


I know! Just barely against a rubbish team. I'm still smarting over Houston blowing it against them too. :/  But they do look vulnerable.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Loved the pictures!

----------


## green73

Go Cardinals!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Go Cardinals!


That's probably very wishful thinking.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## torchbearer

> 


tom brady made this grown man cry.
thankfully i was out of beer by that time.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> tom brady made this grown man cry.
> thankfully i was out of beer by that time.


I strongly dislike Tom Brady.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Seahawks new logo:

----------


## cajuncocoa

Seahawks 12th man flag (kinda)

----------


## Origanalist

> Seahawks 12th man flag (kinda)


Well, they can read it.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Dear Lord, 
May the rapist be sacked (many times), 
May Rice's legs be quick, 
May Smith break away for a long yardage TD, 
and may Flacco actually play like he's worth his salary. 
Amen. 

GO RAVENS!!

----------


## green73

> Dear Lord, 
> May the rapist be sacked (many times), 
> May Rice's legs be quick, 
> May Smith break away for a long yardage TD, 
> and may Flacco actually play like he's worth his salary. 
> Amen. 
> 
> GO RAVENS!!


Too bad you guys don't still have the murderer.

----------


## torchbearer

> Too bad you guys don't still have the murderer.


well, he's a pastor now. so that makes it ok.

----------


## asurfaholic

Anyone watching panthers v stl?

Fight after fight. what in the world.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I never liked Ray Lewis

----------


## JK/SEA

> Pats blew it.


again.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## green73

> 


Ha!

----------


## familydog

> Dear Lord, 
> May the rapist be sacked (many times), 
> May Rice's legs be quick, 
> May Smith break away for a long yardage TD, 
> and may Flacco actually play like he's worth his salary. 
> Amen. 
> 
> GO RAVENS!!


I don't know what is more embarrassing: a Superbowl winning team beat by a 3rd string 37 year old quarterback, or a Superbowl winning team beat by a 1-4 team with arguably the worst offensive line in the league.

----------


## juleswin

> 


Karma is a bitch, they benefited from the tuck rule which wasn't even a real rule before the game vs a rule the players asked for and was explicitly written in the rule book. I couldn't care less if the loose every close call from now till Bill Belichek retires.

----------


## green73

> 


Worst division evarrr?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Worst division evarrr?


It's pretty bad right now, there's  no doubt about it! LOL

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

> Romo played a great game but he needs help. He can't win by himself.  People will quickly forget that he passed for 500 yards and five touchdowns and only remember the interception on his final pass.  The interception really was't his fault (receiver was falling over and defeneder came out of nowhere to jump in front of it).  A team which puts up 48 points should be able to win the game (but as Denver fan glad they didn't).  Denver is a record 28 point favorite over Jacksonville this week but the game against Dallas shows that Denver can't take anybody lightly.   The week after that should be exciting- Denver at Indianapolis who looked good.  (Peyton finally tossed his first interception- after 19 touchdown passes and none (he also ran for one). 
> 
> If they can focus on the positives of how they performed in the game and not the fact that they lost a heartbreaker, they should be a playoff team.


Looks like I was right to be concerned about the Colts game.   Denver was pretty well shut down in the first half (didn't watch the second but heard the final score- had to go to bed to be at work by 4:00 am).  We might get a split with KC so unless somebody else beats them, Broncos may finish second in their division.  Denver's D gives up too many points. Colts and Cowboys the only two good teams Denver has played so far so they got over-rated by playing weak competition.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Looks like I was right to be concerned about the Colts game.   Denver was pretty well shut down in the first half (didn't watch the second but heard the final score- had to go to bed to be at work by 4:00 am).  We might get a split with KC so unless somebody else beats them, Broncos may finish second in their division.  Denver's D gives up too many points. Colts and Cowboys the only two good teams Denver has played so far so they got over-rated by playing weak competition.


I'm not sure exactly just how good the Cowboys are at this point....maybe, maybe not.  Their division opponents are pretty horrible, so 3 of their 4 wins might be considered a bit weak.   I hope I'm wrong...God, I miss the 90s.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## oyarde

> Looks like I was right to be concerned about the Colts game.   Denver was pretty well shut down in the first half (didn't watch the second but heard the final score- had to go to bed to be at work by 4:00 am).  We might get a split with KC so unless somebody else beats them, Broncos may finish second in their division.  Denver's D gives up too many points. Colts and Cowboys the only two good teams Denver has played so far so they got over-rated by playing weak competition.


The Colts have beaten what was expected to be the best three teams ( Broncos ,Seahawks and 49'ers).Kansas City is no fluke , they can run the ball and play defense.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Colts player wearing #1 is the kicker

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Colts player wearing #1 is the kicker


Trindon Holliday (the runner) is tiny, though. He's like 5'5" 160 pounds. McAfee's got 60 or 70 pounds on him.

----------


## 2young2vote

Is helmet to helmet contact with the runner illegal?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Is helmet to helmet contact with the runner illegal?


Yes.  Everyone watching at my house thought that should have brought a penalty.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *
>  NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Tennessee Titans  owner Bud Adams, who helped found the American Football League and  whose battles for players helped lead to the merger with the NFL, has  died. He was 90 
> 
> *


More: http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/98...franchise-dies

----------


## acptulsa

> 


I almost called it...




> Pats, Broncos, Chiefs, Saints and Seahawks.
> 
> Wonder which the last undefeated team will be..?


...then I was like, nahhhhhh.

----------


## acptulsa

> We might get a split with KC so unless somebody else beats them...


And I don't think it will be Cleveland.

A split often happens.  It may be loud as hell in Arrowhead (and Indianapolis proved Manning doesn't like that), but at least that stadium contains air.

Mile High could never break that noise record.  You have to be low enough to have atmosphere in your stadium in order to  have that kind of noise.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I almost called it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...then I was like, nahhhhhh.


Um, to be fair, you only called that 19 days ago.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Trindon Holliday (the runner) is tiny, though. He's like 5'5" 160 pounds. McAfee's got 60 or 70 pounds on him.


McAfee got a letter from the league today informing him that he has been selected for Random Drug Testing.  Kickers aren't supposed to be making hits like that?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> McAfee got a letter from the league today informing him that he has been selected for Random Drug Testing. * Kickers aren't supposed to be making hits like that?*


It's pretty unusual!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 


Just noticing that the Chief have allowed the second fewest points in the NFL- and are only two points behind first at 83.  While a Denver fan, that makes me think that maybe the Chief can win both games againt the Broncos.  Game One is at Mile High.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## green73

> Just noticing that the Chief have allowed the second fewest points in the NFL- and are only two points behind first at 83.  While a Denver fan, that makes me think that maybe the Chief can win both games againt the Broncos.  Game One is at Mile High.


Actually the Chiefs are #1 with 81.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Guess I switched their number with Carolina. Anyhow- they seem to have a pretty solid defense. And Denver doesn't. (in terms of yards allowed, I think Denver is #30 out of 32 teams).

----------


## acptulsa

> Guess I switched their number with Carolina. Anyhow- they seem to have a pretty solid defense. And Denver doesn't. (in terms of yards allowed, I think Denver is #30 out of 32 teams).


Well, let's see.  They have a Tamba Hali on one side, a Justin Houston on the other side, and enough depth that when they get a super talent like Brandon Flowers injured, they can just call over to the bench and pull up a rookie of the quality of a Marcus Cooper.

That's your idea of _pretty_ solid?  You're a master of understatement.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*PETA has idea for new Redskins logo* (not a joke)

----------


## oyarde

> McAfee got a letter from the league today informing him that he has been selected for Random Drug Testing.  Kickers aren't supposed to be making hits like that?


Pat played soccer at WVU as well as the place kicker and punter on the fooball team , and he has swam in the Broad Ripple canal while .15 or better, in the middle of the night at the end of Oct.This makes him tougher than a punt returner by far  .Not sure what all positions in football he played @ Plum High Scoll (PA), he will not say, I would have had him playing Offensive line. He weighs about as much as the biggest lineman on my High School team did ( he is not as fast though) , lol

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> 


That just makes no sense. There are a few bad teams with no answer to their QB issues. Why not sign him, continue to let the team be terrible, and sell tickets in the process?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> That just makes no sense. There are a few bad teams with no answer to their QB issues. Why not sign him, continue to let the team be terrible, and sell tickets in the process?


Said that to my son just this morning when we were laughing about the possibility of Favre signing with the Rams.  Really?  A 44-year-old Grandfather, when they could sign Tebow and sell out the place??  Makes no sense.

----------


## asurfaholic

Does anyone know where I can live stream in HD the Panther v TB game tonight for free?

----------


## CPUd

> Does anyone know where I can live stream in HD the Panther v TB game tonight for free?


wiziwig

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## libertariantexas

> 


Hell yeah!

Run off 9 more wins, get the wild card with a 10-6 record.  Make a strong playoff run.  Beat the Patriots (who else?) in the Super Bowl.

Eli, make it happen!

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Okay my Dolphins-Lions SB prediction might be half off. I'd like to switch out the Dolphins for the Chiefs.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Okay my Dolphins-Lions SB prediction might be half off. I'd like to switch out the Dolphins for the Chiefs.


Will Alex Smith get the Super Bowl that was stolen from him last year?

----------


## green73

21-7 Washington! Two TDs in 9 seconds.

----------


## green73

And Washington has collapsed. 31-21 Denver

----------


## JK/SEA

soooo...who's supposed to win the game tonight?,,Pack....Vikes?...Ponder is done, but the Pack look tougher NOW, after playing the Seahawks, but i'm calling it for the Vikings.....

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dallas should have had that one.  They sure gave up a lot of passing yards though.   I was watching Denver- 49'ers and actually shut it off at the start of the second half after two straight turnovers put them down 21-7.  Would not have thought at that point they would score 38 unanswered points. Ran some errands and came back to see they had tied it up.  Lots of turnovers on both sides in that one. Denver can't do that against a better team. Was Denver's D better or was Washington's offense not that good today?  Had troubles finding open receivers and QB was under lots of pressure as a result. 

RGIII took a pretty serious beating physically in that game- he kept getting hit.  Eightteen times they said. A quarterback who can run will give your offense more options and diversity, but your quarterback will have a shorter career.  Speaking of running QBs- heard Michael Vick left his game early.

----------


## thoughtomator

> soooo...who's supposed to win the game tonight?,,Pack....Vikes?...Ponder is done, but the Pack look tougher NOW, after playing the Seahawks, but i'm calling it for the Vikings.....


Vikings don't have a prayer in hell unless Peterson turns into Superman.

The big news of the day is that the New York Giants are back in the playoff race!

----------


## green73

> soooo...who's supposed to win the game tonight?,,Pack....Vikes?...Ponder is done, but the Pack look tougher NOW, after playing the Seahawks, but i'm calling it for the Vikings.....


Are you trying to score funny reps again?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Are you trying to score funny reps again?


you watching the game?


game over man..game over...109 yards?...wtf...

lol...

ok...i'll check in later..

----------


## green73

> you watching the game?
> 
> 
> game over man..game over...109 yards?...wtf...
> 
> lol...
> 
> ok...i'll check in later..


That guy is their best offense. Hopefully the Pack will give him a lot of chances tonight.

----------


## torchbearer

> 


Is he coming back? I heard a rumor.

----------


## green73

> Is he coming back? I heard a rumor.


The only thing he could do now to one-up himself is give secrets to China.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Is he coming back? I heard a rumor.


Bus Cook said "No".

----------


## CPUd

They are booing their own team in Minnesota...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Is he coming back? I heard a rumor.


There was talk of him going to St. Louis this week, but I think he turned it down.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Vikings don't have a prayer in hell unless Peterson turns into Superman.
> 
> The big news of the day is that the New York Giants are back in the playoff race!


Wouldn't be surprised if the Giants end up winning the NFC East.

----------


## green73

> They are booing their own team in Minnesota...


I'm not surprised. These people couldn't even sell out the roller dome during the playoffs in the 90s.

----------


## oyarde

> They are booing their own team in Minnesota...


Give up 44 points , never stop a team on third or fourth down , yeah , makes sense to me . Defense like that deserves to be booed.Green Bay never punted in the game , went 15 of 20 on third and fourth down , had 182 yards rushing .....

----------


## oyarde

> Wouldn't be surprised if the Giants end up winning the NFC East.


Well ,  I figure they have a chance , Cowboys one game lead @ 4 -4  and zero pass defense, Philly 3 - 4 , no quarterback ( all injured).Division winner loses first playoff game , I reckon.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## libertariantexas

> Wouldn't be surprised if the Giants end up winning the NFC East.


Eli's got this.  The Giants are on a roll and can't be stopped!

The Cowboys are still up 2 games on them, but they're the Cowboys.  

They'll do what the Cowboys always due under pressure- fold like a cheap chair.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Well ,  I figure they have a chance , Cowboys one game lead @ 4 -4  and zero pass defense, Philly 3 - 4 , no quarterback ( all injured).Division winner loses first playoff game , I reckon.


Giants went into the playoffs at 9-7 the last time they won the SB. It's a very strange team that can be world-beaters or total pushovers on any given day, and it's been like that for years. They're one team you don't count out until it's mathematically certain.

----------


## devil21

> Eli's got this.  The Giants are on a roll and can't be stopped!
> 
> The Cowboys are still up 2 games on them, but they're the Cowboys.  
> 
> They'll do what the Cowboys always due under pressure- fold like a cheap chair.


Don't count out my Skins!  The NFC east is such a joke this year that any team could win it with 8-8 record.

On a related note, the NFL should just cancel the rest of the season and award the Lombardi trophy to the Broncos.  Ive never seen a team get away with so many penalties while their opponents get flagged for everything.




> Does anyone know where I can live stream in HD the Panther v TB game tonight for free?


This site is most reliable for streaming most any game you want.  Feds shut it down once before so they just moved it to new domain and kept on truckin.

http://88.80.11.29/

----------


## torchbearer

> Don't count out my Skins!  The NFC east is such a joke this year that any team could win it with 8-8 record.
> 
> On a related note, the NFL should just cancel the rest of the season and award the Lombardi trophy to the Broncos.  Ive never seen a team get away with so many penalties while their opponents get flagged for everything.


Did you watch the new england v. new orleans game?

----------


## devil21

> Did you watch the new england v. new orleans game?


Maybe.  Was a few weeks ago.  Why?  Another example of obvious league favoritism in officiating?  

I won't call the games rigged but it's clear to me that some "favored" teams are getting obvious preferential treatment this year.  I watched the Skins meltdown yesterday and was amazed at how few penalties are called on the Broncos, even for blatant penalties on plays that led to TDs.

----------


## JK/SEA

No chatter on monday night game?.....

Seahawks vs Rams....

Seahawks by 21...

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'm no Andy Reid fan, but *that's* adorable!!

----------


## cajuncocoa

Yup.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> No chatter on monday night game?.....
> 
> Seahawks vs Rams....
> 
> Seahawks by 21...


LOL...not much to say.  It won't be pretty for the Lambs.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa

LOL!!

----------


## robert68

> Giants went into the playoffs at 9-7 the last time they won the SB. It's a very strange team that can be world-beaters or total pushovers on any given day, and it's been like that for years. They're one team you don't count out until it's mathematically certain.


One of the differences between this (and even last) year and the last championship season is that Jean Pierre Pauls back hasnt been both healthy and strong. He had back surgery in the offseason and is pain free now, but will need the offseason for it to be back to full strength.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Yup.


That's even funnier, now that it's come out that Dez was actually saying "hey, we're the best in the NFL, they can't stop us".

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## torchbearer

this fact blew my mind, if the nfl season had ended saturday, denver would get the 5th seed in the afl playoff bracket.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> this fact blew my mind, if the nfl season had ended saturday, denver would get the 5th seed in the afl playoff bracket.


Yep, they'd have to settle for a wild card as it stands right now.  I didn't realize it either until you mentioned it.  Wow.

----------


## Natural Citizen

This stuff will rot yer brains, people.

----------


## torchbearer

> Yep, they'd have to settle for a wild card as it stands right now.  I didn't realize it either until you mentioned it.  Wow.


they'd be on the road the whole playoffs (unless the 6th rank team ended up playing them at some point)

----------


## torchbearer

Denver would be going to Cincinnati.
the seeding right now: http://espn.go.com/nfl/standings/_/t...nk/order/false

1
Kansas City
8
0
0
1.000
1-0-0
5-0-0
.328
.328
AFC West Champ

2
New England
6
2
0
.750
3-1-0
3-2-0
.468
.422
AFC East Champ

3
Indianapolis
5
2
0
.714
1-0-0
3-2-0
.574
.590
AFC South Champ

4
Cincinnati
6
3
0
.667
1-1-0
4-2-0
.522
.543
AFC North Champ

5
Denver
7
1
0
.875
1-0-0
3-1-0
.367
.321


6
San Diego
4
3
0
.571
0-1-0
2-3-0
.385
.387

----------


## torchbearer

On the NFC side

1
Seattle
7
1
0
.875
3-0-0
4-0-0
.450
.415
NFC West Champ

2
New Orleans
6
1
0
.857
2-0-0
4-0-0
.434
.378
NFC South Champ

3
Green Bay
5
2
0
.714
2-0-0
3-1-0
.481
.378
NFC North Champ

4
Dallas
4
4
0
.500
3-0-0
4-1-0
.548
.323
NFC East Champ

5
San Francisco
6
2
0
.750
2-1-0
3-1-0
.483
.378


6
Detroit
5
3
0
.625
2-1-0
4-2-0
.475
.378

----------


## cajuncocoa

My mid-season prediction for the Super Bowl is Broncos vs. Saints.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 


Somedays, I think those Miami HS football teams could beat the Dolphins or the Canes.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 


Shaping up that way.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Rothbardian Girl

As a Vikings fan, this season has been thoroughly depressing. Today's game did nothing to help.

----------


## oyarde

> As a Vikings fan, this season has been thoroughly depressing. Today's game did nothing to help.


Third loss that I remember this season giving up a touchdown in the last 40 seconds......

----------


## robert68

> My mid-season prediction for the Super Bowl is Broncos vs. Saints.


There's still time to change your mind about the Saints.

----------


## oyarde

> My mid-season prediction for the Super Bowl is Broncos vs. Saints.


I would give the NFC edge to Green Bay right now , San Francisco next , Seattle and then Saints/Detroit. In the AFC , Denver  probably ( Kansas City's offense accounted for three field goals today I think ), then the Patriots, Cincy ( San Diego & the Colts offenses do not look for real away from home ). San Diego is an offensive under achiever.Who knows , it is early

----------


## cajuncocoa

> There's still time to change your mind about the Saints.


What's your prediction?

----------


## robert68

> What's your prediction?


Frankly, my crystal ball broke long ago. I can’t decide between the Saints, Seahawks, and Packers in the NFC. If either the Saints or Seahawks have home field throughout their playoffs, it could be significant, as they both play in noisy domes. Denver in the AFC.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


Oh, they have players who are far, far more offensive than that...

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## green73

Big game tonight!

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Yep, they'd have to settle for a wild card as it stands right now.  I didn't realize it either until you mentioned it.  Wow.


Wow.  And they have like the best offense in football.

What if Denver and Kansas City both end up 15-1?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> 


LOL!




> 


I played Tannehill.  I'm amazed that I actually have a chance in this FF game, despite the fact that my chances are slim.  Bears D needs to shut down the Packers.

----------


## torchbearer

> Wow.  And they have like the best offense in football.
> 
> What if Denver and Kansas City both end up 15-1?


they'd look at division record, and if that was tied, they'd look at conference record, and if that is tied (guessing) Strength of victory (or coin toss by this point) to determine who is division champ.

if denver splits the series with the chiefs, they'd have two losses.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Wow.  And they have like the best offense in football.
> 
> What if Denver and Kansas City both end up 15-1?


Mathmatically impossible to both have only one loss since they have two games against each other and Denver has one loss already. If they split the games against each other, KC would have one loss and Denver two.    Could tie if both end with two losses. KC would need to lose one more and Denver will all their other games.



And what is up with coaches dropping this week? John Fox of Denver collapses during the week (needs heart surgery now I guess) - Jack Del Rio to fill in (defensive coordinator) and former Denver backup (to John Elway) Gary Kubiak drops along the sidelines at a game this week.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Big game tonight!


who's playing?....are these NFL teams?

----------


## green73



----------


## JK/SEA

ahhh...GB and Chicago...so, these are NFL teams?

----------


## green73

> ahhh...GB and Chicago...so, these are NFL teams?

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

> 


Maybe the Chargers needed something like that.  First and goal at the half yard marker down by three- less than a minute left- and could not punch the winning touchdown in (one run, two incomplete passes followed by a tying field goal on fourth down- loss in overtime since they never got to touch the ball after that).

----------


## green73

IT'S GAMETIME!

I'll be here. (i'm the one with the insane name) 

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/po...ars-at-packers

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Esquandolas?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I miss having Brandon Marshall.

----------


## green73

> I miss having Brandon Marshall.


He's been Incognito.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Ron's live speech is over now

----------


## JK/SEA

soooo...whats the score now?

----------


## green73

> soooo...whats the score now?


Looks like the Pack is going to (at best) come to the boat in January. Not confident about their prospects in that atmosphere.  Hope AR is not out longterm.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## green73

>

----------


## acptulsa

> Mathmatically impossible to both have only one loss...


Say what?

It's impossible for them to split their games against each other and both end up 15-1, yes.  I guess we can only assume that's what you were trying to say...

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Say what?
> 
> It's impossible for them to split their games against each other and both end up 15-1, yes.  I guess we can only assume that's what you were trying to say...


It is what he said. Since Denver already has one loss, it's mathematically impossible for both teams to end with one loss.

Matt Flynn is available, right?

----------


## green73

> Matt Flynn is available, right?


Yes. There's the worry that he'll get snatched up by a contender just to keep him off the Pack.

----------


## acptulsa

> It is what he said. Since Denver already has one loss, it's mathematically impossible for both teams to end with one loss.
> 
> Matt Flynn is available, right?


I guess that is what he said, though you have to follow the conversation all the way back to torchbearer's post to figure that out.

Fair enough.

I'm finding those two a fascinating duel right now.  The best thing you can really say about the Chiefs' quarterback is that he's conservative, knows his limitations, and rarely makes mistakes.  So far as defense, special teams, and the ground attack, however, a great deal of gushing can be done.  In Denver's case, pretty much the exact opposite is true.

It certainly is quite an object lesson in just how important the attention-grabbing, superstar quarterback position really is in today's NFL.

I fear a split, myself.  But there's some reason to hope.  Reid's a smart guy--he may already have the whole team training in a new, top secret training camp atop Mt. McKinley.  If so, they'll be ready to play in the airless heights of Mile High in a week and a half.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Wild card is Denver coach Fox probably won't be back with the team yet.  Kubiak apparently had a small stroke and will be out a while too.

----------


## oyarde

> Wild card is Denver coach Fox probably won't be back with the team yet.  Kubiak apparently had a small stroke and will be out a while too.


Kubiak calls the plays .That young QB from the Univ of Houston would have flourished under that, He is 0 -2 as a starter with a one point loss to the only undefeated team and a three point loss to the team who has beat Seattle , San Francisco and Denver and had his coach that game for one half( if I recall ). I would have taken him in the draft , nobody did , so Houston signed him .

----------


## cajuncocoa

LOL....Cowboys H8r can't spell "BECAUSE"

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## acptulsa

> [IMG]LOL....Cowboys H8r can't spell "BECAUSE"


ROFL. No stereotyping, now!  Some can spell...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ROFL. No stereotyping, now!  Some can spell...


i knew that pic would call you out! LOL!! 

BTW, no stereotyping...I said H8r, not H8rs.

----------


## acptulsa

> i knew that pic would call you out! LOL!! 
> 
> BTW, no stereotyping...I said H8r, not H8rs.


Now, now.  I don't hate cowboys.

At least, not the ones in saddles...

----------


## acptulsa

I sure hope the Chiefs are currently training at Estadio Hernando Siles in Bolivia.

Yeah, it's a soccer stadium, not an American football stadium.  But it is even higher, so has even less air in it, than Mile High.

Not looking forward to that game next week.  I have been a Chiefs fan long enough to have respect for Denver at Mile High even when they don't have the second-best record in the NFL...

----------


## torchbearer

> Wild card is Denver coach Fox probably won't be back with the team yet.  Kubiak apparently had a small stroke and will be out a while too.


Manning can run the offense as the play caller.

----------


## acptulsa

*JACKSONVILLE WINS!!

JACKSONVILLE WINS!!

JACKSONVILLE WINS!!*

Say what?

And the black cats prove that every dog has his day.

Speaking of happy cats, did anyone else see that Bengals Hail Mary?  LOL. Obviously Mary was full of mercy today.

----------


## torchbearer

I know this is college related, but its lulztastic.
Introducing, T Rex.

----------


## JK/SEA

no Falcon fans in here?

....mmmmkay...

----------


## torchbearer

> no Falcon fans in here?....mmmmkay...


the few falcon fans i know or strangely quite this year.

----------


## asurfaholic

*PANTHERS!!!*

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## JK/SEA

A flea flicker...a touchdown. Golden Tate rocks and rolls in Atlanta....




nice.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Mathmatically impossible to both have only one loss since they have two games against each other and Denver has one loss already. If they split the games against each other, KC would have one loss and Denver two.    Could tie if both end with two losses. KC would need to lose one more and Denver will all their other games.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is up with coaches dropping this week? John Fox of Denver collapses during the week (needs heart surgery now I guess) - Jack Del Rio to fill in (defensive coordinator) and former Denver backup (to John Elway) Gary Kubiak drops along the sidelines at a game this week.


In overtime during the regular season there is no sudden death. So yes both teams could end up with 1 loss. Highly unlikely. The Rams and 49ers tied in 2012.

----------


## acptulsa

> In overtime during the regular season there is no sudden death. So yes both teams could end up with 1 loss. Highly unlikely. The Rams and 49ers tied in 2012.


Well, yes, I suppose that is possible--but one of the two games they play against each other would have to end in the rare tie...

----------


## acptulsa

So, the Chiefs go see the Broncos Sunday night.

The Broncos have one of the best--maybe the best--offense in the league, and the Chiefs have the best defense.  So, when the Broncos have the ball, we will be seeing 22 of the NFL's very, very best all on the field at the same time.

And when the Chiefs have the ball it may look less like Sunday night and more like Friday night.

I'm sure glad my Chiefs are kickin' ass on special teams this year.  That could make the difference...

----------


## torchbearer

> So, the Chiefs go see the Broncos Sunday night.
> 
> The Broncos have one of the best--maybe the best--offense in the league, and the Chiefs have the best defense.  So, when the Broncos have the ball, we will be seeing 22 of the NFL's very, very best all on the field at the same time.
> 
> And when the Chiefs have the ball it may look less like Sunday night and more like Friday night.
> 
> I'm sure glad my Chiefs are kickin' ass on special teams this year.  That could make the difference...


I had a chance to watch the Chief's offense against the Saints(granted during pre-season), the first string looked tight and Smith looked deadly. the defence- the best. and that was my take prior to season start.

----------


## acptulsa

> I had a chance to watch the Chief's offense against the Saints(granted during pre-season), the first string looked tight and Smith looked deadly. the defence- the best. and that was my take prior to season start.


Everyone on Fox but Ruggles and Terry Bradshaw, and every single one of the CBS babbleheads, just predicted a Bronco win.

One thing's certain.  If the Chiefs are still undefeated at midnight, that'll be the end of claims that they aren't the real thing.  Even if the game is still underway in overtime.

----------


## acptulsa

So, is this when you say, damn, the Ravens find someone they can rack up an early lead against, and then God intervenes?  Or do you say, well now no one can say the Ravens can't maintain the lead once they get it?

----------


## acptulsa

Just came in from checking the charcoal, took advantage of the commercial to see what game was on the other channel, and...

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE STEELERS' UNIFORMS?

----------


## acptulsa

Both ex-presidents Bush showed up to see the Texans game today.

The Texans lost.

They're not only menaces, they're jinxes too.

----------


## Origanalist

> Both ex-presidents Bush showed up to see the Texans game today.
> 
> The Texans lost.
> 
> They're not only menaces, they're jinxes too.


A thousand points of light, we have to destroy the free market to save it.......

----------


## Origanalist

It looks like the Seachickens are going to make another team with a really crappy record look good again.

----------


## CPUd

> So, is this when you say, damn, the Ravens find someone they can rack up an early lead against, and then God intervenes?  Or do you say, well now no one can say the Ravens can't maintain the lead once they get it?


I just turned it on and wondered why it was still going. 

Mud Bowl!

----------


## acptulsa

> I just turned it on and wondered why it was still going. 
> 
> Mud Bowl!


And now it's in overtime.  Kickoff was over five hours ago.

Will it ever end?  Have we witnessed the beginning of The Perpetual Football Game?

Edit:  Five hours and seventeen minutes later, they trudge off to the locker rooms, carrying half the turf with them stuck to their uniforms and the cleats of their shoes...

----------


## Origanalist

> It looks like the Seachickens are going to make another team with a really crappy record look good again.


Or not.

----------


## acptulsa

Hey, Zippy!  How about a friendly wager?

If the Broncos pull this off, the next time I catch you denying in a disingenuous manner I call you in a pm, not in the thread.  If the Chiefs win, the next time I catch you you actually admit it in the thread, instead of just going off and sulking for a few days in hopes the thread will die.

Agree before halftime is over or no bet...

----------


## acptulsa

Quoth Poe:  Nevermore!

----------


## torchbearer

what did i miss?
i was still getting drunk from the saints game.
the saints did everything they could to give the game to the 49ers... but apparently the 9ers didn't want it.

----------


## torchbearer

well, looks like denver is super bowl bound. that is a good team.

----------


## acptulsa

> well, looks like denver is super bowl bound. that is a good team.


That is a good team.

But don't discount the Chiefs for another two weeks.  They will meet again--in a stadium with air in it.

And that will tell the tale.

----------


## acptulsa

When Joe Montana arrived in Kansas City he found a mediocre receiver corps waiting for him. There was no Jerry Rice to be found.   So he pulled his head out of his ass and learned to float the ball into their arms like it had a little parachute on it.

John Elway stood on the field at Mile High time after time behind mediocre offensive lines and used his mobility to turn busted play after busted play into positive yardage.

Last night, Manning went up against the two best pass rushers in the league and cheated them of any sacks at all by refusing to hang onto the ball for as much as three seconds.

Last night, the defense scored no points, but it did hold the best offense in the league to twenty-seven points.  The special teams didn't score any points, but they never once allowed Denver to pin Smith against his own goal line.  And when Smith was kind enough to show just enough accuracy and gumption to stretch the defense out a bit, Jamaal Charles ran well.

Alex Smith has made much of how he thinks he should have gotten a Super Bowl ring with the 49ers.  But last night he showed no presence of mind, no ability to multitask, and no inclination to use his superior mobility except when the offensive coordinator told him to.

Near as I can tell, Houston, Hali, Poe, Flowers, Cooper, McCluster, Charles and a whole bunch of other guys richly deserve to get 2013-14 Super Bowl rings.  And if Alex Smith can pull his head out of his ass and figure out how to deserve one himself, they just might get them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver has two game to be worried about.  Next weekend, they are at the New England Patriots.  Manning doesn't like the cold.  Then the next week is the re- match at Kanasas City. A place Denver has always struggled. Winning both would likely give Denver the #1 seed in the playoffs.  Losing either and they will likely be the wild card and fifth seed (unless KC loses a couple). 

Denver's defense has been playing better each week.  Another important factor for the upcoming games will be injuries.  All teams are starting to have them accumulate.

Edit. Actually Denver can lose to New England and win the division (vis tie breaker of head to head) if they beat the Chiefs the following week but depending on how other teams do, that still may knock Denver out of the #1 seed spot. New England would have same win- loss (assuming they both win all the rest of their games) and they would have the tie breaker advantage on head to head.

----------


## Scrapmo

> what did i miss?
> i was still getting drunk from the saints game.
> the saints did everything they could to give the game to the 49ers... but apparently the 9ers didn't want it.


Absolute truth. Saints spotted SanFran 17 points off of stupid turnovers. The game should have been a blow out.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## devil21

Casinos cleaned up with NE not getting a last play goal line scoring chance after that obvious pass interference flag was picked up without explanation.  If NE scored, it would have blown the Vegas betting lines up and Vegas would have been paying out a LOT of money tonite.  Ooops, sorry, better luck next time.

----------


## asurfaholic

*PANTHERS!!!!*

----------


## devil21

> *PANTHERS!!!!*


Ugh.  I can see BoA stadium from my house.  I hate dealing with all the obnoxious bandwagon Panthers fans once they're half decent.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Ugh.  I can see BoA stadium from my house.  I hate dealing with all the obnoxious bandwagon Panthers fans once they're half decent.


That's why im glad I live out on the wetlands

----------


## devil21

> That's why im glad I live out on the wetlands


Im not a Panthers fan so it's doubly irritating but they can't even sell out BoA (as far as asses in seats go) until a game like tonite's.  Now everyone in the city will be wearing Panthers jerseys tomorrow talking about "their team".  This is a terrible fan base mostly of wine-and-cheese-at-halftime types.  Don't get me started on how Jerry Richardson is extorting $150 million in tax money out of the city to upgrade his _privately owned_ stadium, under threat of relocating the team if we don't give him the money.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Casinos cleaned up with NE not getting a last play goal line scoring chance after that obvious pass interference flag was picked up without explanation.  If NE scored, it would have blown the Vegas betting lines up and Vegas would have been paying out a LOT of money tonite.  Ooops, sorry, better luck next time.


The casinos take a cut off the top of every bet.  They aren't the ones who lose.

----------


## oyarde

Smith threw more passes than Manning.That means Kansas City cannot win .Just give me an over /under on that

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Smith threw more passes than Manning.That means Kansas City cannot win .Just give me an over /under on that


Smith also completed less than half of them. Smith was 21 out of 45 while Manning hit 24 out of 40. Both had a bunch tipped by linemen in the game. Smith did throw for twice as many touchdowns as Manning (no INTs for either- Manning did lose a fumble).

----------


## oyarde

> Smith also completed less than half of them. Smith was 21 out of 45 while Manning hit 24 out of 40. Both had a bunch tipped by linemen in the game. Smith did throw for twice as many touchdowns as Manning (no INTs for either- Manning did lose a fumble).


I will stick with my assesment , of course turnovers , special teams could overcome it , but otherwise , not likely.

----------


## devil21

> The casinos take a cut off the top of every bet.  They aren't the ones who lose.


Last thing I want to do is get into a discussion on sports betting but I don't get your argument.  A bet is based on how accurate you think the line set by the casino is.  Not everyone will equally play opposing bets that offset each other.  Very large and risky bets can pay much more than a casino took in on safer plays.  If the Patriots had gotten a last goal line chance and scored, the over/under of the game and the spread both would have been beaten AND the underdog winning.  Only the underdog won when that flag was picked up.

----------


## anaconda

This is a good game. I never realized that Namath never stepped into a throw. Very rare among quarterbacks..Wicked fast drop despite bad knees. At the top of his game here with an underrated team..

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Denver has two game to be worried about.  Next weekend, they are at the New England Patriots.  Manning doesn't like the cold.  Then the next week is the re- match at Kanasas City. A place Denver has always struggled. Winning both would likely give Denver the #1 seed in the playoffs.  Losing either and they will likely be the wild card and fifth seed (unless KC loses a couple).


Raiders gonna take the Division! (Well, at least they have their best Quarterback in now. All they need are better receivers and the Horses and the Chiefs will be in trouble!)

----------


## V3n

Ouch!!!

----------


## V3n

Post-game interview

----------


## Scrapmo

> Ouch!!!


I was worried he wasnt going to get up after that one.

----------


## CPUd

> This is a good game. I never realized that Namath never stepped into a throw. Very rare among quarterbacks..Wicked fast drop despite bad knees. At the top of his game here with an underrated team..


Ha! I remember when the offense used to bend over like that in the huddle.  That's how they taught us to do in Jr. Pro and middle school.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 


Yup, as a Dolphins fan I hate to admit it, but the Pats got robbed on that one. Oh well, we've all been on the bad side of calls.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Yup, as a Dolphins fan I hate to admit it, but the Pats got robbed on that one. Oh well, we've all been on the bad side of calls.


Yep, and the Patriots have certainly had more than their share of calls like that go THEIR way over the past 10+ years.

----------


## JK/SEA

POWER RANKINGS:

http://www.king5.com/sports/seahawks...232569391.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Raiders gonna take the Division! (Well, at least they have their best Quarterback in now. All they need are better receivers and the Horses and the Chiefs will be in trouble!)


I have been impressed with the way the Raiders have played this season. If they can improve their D and cut down penalties, they could win a lot more games. They finally have a real QB.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> POWER RANKINGS:
> 
> http://www.king5.com/sports/seahawks...232569391.html


Still gotta face the Saints after the bye week and go to the Giants who are playing better. Denver isn't much easier. At New England and then at Kansas City again.

There is only one week where being ranked #1 really matters. The rest of the time it makes you a target. (ESPN has Denver #1 in their power rankings)

----------


## torchbearer

> Still gotta face the Saints after the bye week and go to the Giants who are playing better. Denver isn't much easier. At New England and then at Kansas City again.
> 
> There is only one week where being ranked #1 really matters. The rest of the time it makes you a target.



Depends on what version of the Saints show up in Seattle.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Yep, and the Patriots have certainly had more than their share of calls like that go THEIR way over the past 10+ years.


Even if the refs come out and say they did it on purpose, no one will cry for the New England Cheating Belicheks.

----------


## Origanalist

> Depends on what version of the Saints show up in Seattle.

----------


## torchbearer

> 


I hope its a monday night slug fest and not a blooper reel.

----------


## Origanalist

> I hope its a monday night slug fest and not a blooper reel.


I'm pretty sure it will be a good game. If the refs stay out of it.

----------


## V3n



----------


## Origanalist

> 


Ouch.

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm pretty sure it will be a good game. If the refs stay out of it.


well, we have two weeks worth of football before that monday night game. and that is all they are going to be talking about outside of denver and new england.
just be warned.
Saints beating Atlanta made the game a battle for #1 seed on prime time.

----------


## acptulsa

> I have been impressed with the way the Raiders have played this season. If they can... cut down penalties, they could win a lot more games...


I've been hearing that about the Raiders since before they moved to Los Angeles.

----------


## acptulsa

Well, the defense is slapping hard limits on the Chargers' line of credit.

Suppose Smith can imitate a pro-quality quarterback?

I keep getting flashbacks to the ugly days of Elvis Grback...

----------


## torchbearer

the only game i'm interested in at the moment is the dolphins v. panthers. looking good at the moment.  though i noticed the rams beating the crap out of the bears, and the saints have them coming up soon.

----------


## juleswin

Prediction of the day

The Broncos win in NE by a bigger margin that they had against the loved Chiefs.

----------


## acptulsa

> Prediction of the day
> 
> The Broncos win in NE by a bigger margin that they had against the loved Chiefs.


No bet.  But if you find some action with that, see if you can get me some, too.

Someone seems to have told Alex Smith that Donnie Avery can catch a ball.  Thank God.

I was getting tired of him looking at Jamaal Charles and singing this:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=63nlhod...%3D63nlhoda2MY

----------


## robert68

> Prediction of the day
> 
> The Broncos win in NE by a bigger margin that they had against the loved Chiefs.


Weather forecast for 9:00 pm EST in Boston: 23 degrees, wind 24 mph. Manning may be cold.

----------


## acptulsa

So, Smith _can_ throw on the run.

I didn't expect a shootout.  This Rivers guy is pretty good.  And so is his offensive line.  Very good.

Hold that line!

----------


## acptulsa

Anyone know where I address get well soon cards to Justin Houston and Tamba Hali?

Well, I can't be too unhappy.  That's the best I've seen Smith look.  And as for Jamaal Charles, what can you say about over eight yards per carry?

Didn't think I'd ever stop missing Marcus Allen, but I just might finally be over his retirement!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Nice win by St. Louis. NFC West the best division in football?

----------


## thoughtomator

My prediction on the NE/DEN game is that neither team will score more than 21 points.

----------


## acptulsa

> My prediction on the NE/DEN game is that neither team will score more than 21 points.


I think you're underestimating Manning & Co.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Pats will win. Manning can't win in Foxboro.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Missed KC/ Charger game- thought it was a later one.  Surprised San Diego got the win- sounds like it was a real shoot-out.  That helps Denver.  Still nervous about the Pats game tonight.  Manning doesn't always play well there.

----------


## acptulsa

> Missed KC/ Charger game- thought it was a later one.  Surprised San Diego got the win- sounds like it was a real shoot-out.  That helps Denver.  Still nervous about the Pats game tonight.  Manning doesn't always play well there.


It's Sunday!

You working overtime?

----------


## green73

> *Disaster Plan Week 4*
> 
> It's was almost a miraculous comeback win today. McCarthy finally put in Matt Flynn in the 4rth quarter with the Pack trailing by 16. Long story short: they had an excellent opportunity to win it at the end of regulation, but had to settle for a game-tying FG. They had another great opportunity to win it on the first drive in OT, having a 1st and goal, but again settled for a FG. MN matched that FG, and there was no score after that. Final 26-26. 
> 
> Defense played like $#@! again today. Injuries aren't helping. They played great in the 4rth quarter though but didn't step it up in OT when needed. The Pack had an excellent opportunity to be miraculously tied for first in the division. Instead, they're a half game out of first. Not bad considering the disaster that has been the loss of AR. Will he play against Detroit on Thanksgiving? If not, Packer fans can breathe a little easier with Flynn at the helm, who as a Packer last faced the Lions and threw for a franchise record 480 yards.


..

----------


## green73

Aaron Rodgers goes down and the NFC North turns into the NFC East.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl



----------


## asurfaholic

> 


lol wow

----------


## acptulsa

> 


Talk to the, uh, hand?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> It's Sunday!
> 
> You working overtime?


I got a rare Sunday off.  We are open Thanksgiving and since I don't have family in the area volunteered to work so others with family can be off.  (No- I don't work for the government).  Almost time for my game to start.

----------


## juleswin

> Missed KC/ Charger game- thought it was a later one.  Surprised San Diego got the win- sounds like it was a real shoot-out.  That helps Denver.  Still nervous about the Pats game tonight.  Manning doesn't always play well there.



Yup, we were a casualty of the prevent defense which from experience watching football doesn't really prevent anyone from getting deep into the opponents side of the field. Also Andy Reid inexplicably called timeout with clock running down with 16 s left to run off at about 1:20 s. Had he had not called that time out, we could have scored closer to 1 min on the clock and most likely had won the game even with them going with prevent defense.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Not a fan of prevent defense.  It allows teams to move down the field too easily.

----------


## juleswin

> My prediction on the NE/DEN game is that neither team will score more than 21 points.


More like Denver scores more than 21 pts in the 1st quarter. Fumbling seems to be catching with NE players

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## thoughtomator

> More like Denver scores more than 21 pts in the 1st quarter. Fumbling seems to be catching with NE players


Definitely was a longshot having the DEN defense force 3 fumbles right off the bat. Belicheat is probably having a coronary looking at his RBs.

----------


## oyarde

> Definitely was a longshot having the DEN defense force 3 fumbles right off the bat. Belicheat is probably having a coronary looking at his RBs.


Six fumbles , three lost , 117 yards , six first downs , zero points.New Englands stats up to about 1 1/2 minutes before half .

----------


## oyarde

Five turnovers in the game ,the team with only 2 has the 10 point lead.

----------


## oyarde

Pats five plays , 65 yards , TD , we have a ball game now, 21 straight points by NE

----------


## juleswin

What is wrong with me? I am a big KC fan, Denver is in the same group as KC and a loss by Denver is good for us but still I want Denver to beat NE. The hate is just too strong when it comes to NE. 

Wake the F*** up Peyton!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Who wants to take bets that Porter on the Raiders was paid to throw the game?

Link to video: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap200...s-over-raiders

Edit: Janichokeski could be accused of the same thing, but he's being doing it his entire career.

----------


## oyarde

> What is wrong with me? I am a big KC fan, Denver is in the same group as KC and a loss by Denver is good for us but still I want Denver to beat NE. The hate is just too strong when it comes to NE. 
> 
> Wake the F*** up Peyton!!!


NE is about to kick a FG for the win. I no likey as well.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Better team won tonight. Denver gave it away.

----------


## acptulsa

> Nice win by St. Louis. NFC West the best division in football?


Maybe.  Maybe not.

But for keeping you on the edge of your seat, you can't beat the AFC West today.

Just damn!

Denver still lead the division, thanks to the fact that both of the Chiefs' losses were within the division.

For now...

----------


## oyarde

> Better team won tonight. Denver gave it away.


Four turnovers on the road is a very effecient way to blow a 24 point lead. Minus one on turnovers on the road , nearly always a loss .

----------


## oyarde

NE , runs the table , maybe , and is a No.2 seed .

----------


## CPUd

> OAKLAND, Calif. -- Authorities say a woman jumped from the third level deck of the Oakland Raiders' home stadium, injuring herself and a man who tried to catch her.
> 
> Stadium officials say the woman plunged about 45 feet after Sunday's game at O.co Coliseum. She and the man who was one level below were rushed to the hospital for treatment.
> 
> Alameda County Sheriff's Sgt. J.D. Nelson told KTVU-TV that the woman went to an area that is closed off to the public and leaped off the edge as people below urged her not to jump.
> 
> Nelson said the unidentified woman was taken to the hospital in "very critical" condition, and the man was in stable condition.
> 
> The Raiders lost 23-19 to the Tennessee Titans in the final seconds of the game.


Why does stuff like this always seem to happen in CA stadiums?

----------


## acptulsa

And next week comes the rematch between the two AFC teams with the best record.  This time in Arrowhead.  And if neither team loses to any other team the rest of the season, then next week's winner wins the AFC West, and gets the bye week and home field advantage throughout the playoffs.

I hope the Alex Smith we saw last week stays home, and the Alex Smith we saw this week shows back up.

And I do surely hope Houston and Hali are Healthy.

----------


## CPUd

> And next week comes the rematch between the two AFC teams with the best record.  This time in Arrowhead.
> 
> I hope the Alex Smith we saw last week stays home, and the Alex Smith we saw this week shows back up.
> 
> And I do surely hope Houston and Hali are Healthy.


That game will be a true measure of which team is the stronger contender.  Both teams coming off of hard losses.  Which one can better put it behind them and pull off the win?

I'd like to see KC win, just so they can split.

I think both teams will have some key players out (or playing  at < 100%) due to injuries.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver/ NE was quite a battle.  Balls popping out all over the place.  Lots of big players getting injured. Patriots didn't win- they survived.

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And next week comes the rematch between the two AFC teams with the best record.  This time in Arrowhead.  And if neither team loses to any other team the rest of the season, then next week's winner wins the AFC West, and gets the bye week and home field advantage throughout the playoffs.
> 
> I hope the Alex Smith we saw last week stays home, and the Alex Smith we saw this week shows back up.
> 
> And I do surely hope Houston and Hali are Healthy.


That's the big game next week...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Who wants to take bets that Porter on the Raiders was paid to throw the game?


Nevermind. Coach takes the blame. Zone coverage on the ten yard line?




> Tennessee's Ryan Fitzpatrick hit Kendall Wright for a 10-yard touchdown pass with 10 seconds left to beat Oakland 23-19 Sunday at the Coliseum. Cornerback Tracy Porter, in the slot, seemed to let Wright go free on an outside move for the easy touchdown catch.
> 
> "Zone coverage," Porter said. "I was playing my assignment, and they made a good throw between me and the cornerback into a short window."
> 
> Perhaps the Raiders should have played man-to-man and rushed more than three players the way Fitzpatrick was picking them apart. And shouldn't Porter have known better than to let a receiver run free?
> 
> "Tracy was fine," Raiders head coach Dennis Allen said. "It's a tough route versus the coverage that we were in. I thought they did a good job of executing.
> 
> "But if I had it to do over again, I would have been more aggressive right there and come after them. So put that one on me."
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That's the big game next week...


Denver got pretty physically beaten up this week in NE.  Could be a factor next week - in addition to playing on the road for the second week in a row. Winner has a lock on the division. KC has a tougher remaining schedule though- at Redskins, home Colts, at San Diego and Raiders. Denver has Chargers and Tennesse at home, and at Houston and Oakland.

----------


## Origanalist

> //


Ya, why bother?

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa

Did Steelers' coach Mike Tomlin try to trip Ravens' WR Jacoby Jones?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Did Steelers' coach Mike Tomlin try to trip Ravens' WR Jacoby Jones?



looks like he thought about it...changed his mind......?....fun times.

----------


## cajuncocoa

NFL is reviewing Tomlin's move

----------


## familydog

> Did Steelers' coach Mike Tomlin try to trip Ravens' WR Jacoby Jones?


Tomlin was trying to help the Ravens promote their beloved Obamacare by tripping someone. He's totally innocent.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's the big game next week...


Is nail biting allowed?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Mike Tomlin:

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## acptulsa

Well, that's what I was afraid would happen if Alex Smith ever stopped being conservative.  Yo, Houston, please put Case Keenum back on the practice squad.  I want him to go free agent.

Fortunately it looks like the Chiefs defense from the first nine games is baaaaack.  Mr. Eric Berry, sir, I'm sorry I haven't been giving you enough props this season.  You go, my man.

----------


## acptulsa

Quarterback?  The Chiefs don't need no stinkin' quarterback!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Quarterback?  The Chiefs don't need no stinkin' quarterback!


No, but the Jets do.

----------


## acptulsa

> No, but the Jets do.


Well, I'm still not convinced the Chiefs don't.  But when you have a Big D Defense that can pick Manning off twice before halftime and Knile Davis making 108--er, make that _109_ yards this week--kickoff runbacks (not to mention Jamaal Charles), you can live in denial from time to time...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

KC defense fell apart. How many Chiefs does it take to tackle a guy?

----------


## acptulsa

> KC defense fell apart. How many Chiefs does it take to tackle a guy?


Considering they were up against the most potent offense in the league, that Marcus Cooper's only a rookie, and Justin Houston's still hurt, I got no bitch.  I don't even have a bitch about Alex Smith this week.

My only question is, why did they wait until Donnie Avery hurt himself to put A.J. Jenkins in?  Hope they don't make that mistake the rest of the season.

Looks like the third time will be in Mile High, unless someone does us the huge favor of knocking them out first (which I doubt--I expect to face them in our second playoff game, though Denver and KC have met in the AFC Championship Game before).  Well, it isn't impossible.  The third time's the charm, right?  Practice does make perfect.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## JK/SEA

after tonight...Seahawks 11-1...

everyone else?...does it matter?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Considering they were up against the most potent offense in the league, that Marcus Cooper's only a rookie, and Justin Houston's still hurt, I got no bitch.  I don't even have a bitch about Alex Smith this week.
> 
> My only question is, why did they wait until Donnie Avery hurt himself to put A.J. Jenkins in?  Hope they don't make that mistake the rest of the season.
> 
> Looks like the third time will be in Mile High, unless someone does us the huge favor of knocking them out first (which I doubt--I expect to face them in our second playoff game, though Denver and KC have met in the AFC Championship Game before).  Well, it isn't impossible.  The third time's the charm, right?  Practice does make perfect.


KC still has to play at the Redskins, home against Colts, and at San Diego who beat them earlier though the Chargers have been very inconsistant from week to week so they could still lose a couple more games but given that they have a three game lead over the last spot, pretty much are a lock as the #5 seed. . As things stand right now, for the Chiefs to face Denver again it would have to be in the AFC Championship game. Denver has Chargers at home and travel to Houston (two wins) and the Raiders. 

Looking forward to tonight's Saints/ Seahawks game.  Should be fun.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> after tonight...Seahawks 11-1...
> 
> everyone else?...does it matter?


It definitely matters to determine home field advantage throughout the playoffs.  One will lose, but I don't think the Saints or Seahawks will lose another game after this.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints still have two games against divisional foe Carolina which is currently only half a game behind. Seatle still has to play at the Giants and at San Fran so it will be important but by no means the only important game either has left. "Winning out" won't be easy.

----------


## acptulsa

> KC still has to play at the Redskins, home against Colts, and at San Diego who beat them earlier though the Chargers have been very inconsistant from week to week so they could still lose a couple more games but given that they have a three game lead over the last spot, pretty much are a lock as the #5 seed. . As things stand right now, for the Chiefs to face Denver again it would have to be in the AFC Championship game. Denver has Chargers at home and travel to Houston (two wins) and the Raiders. 
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's Saints/ Seahawks game.  Should be fun.


The only one of those which worries me in the least--as long as they stay reasonably healthy and they leave Donnie Avery on the bench in favor of A.J. Jenkins--is San Diego, and there I expect both Justin Houston and Tamba Hali to be not only healthy but pissed as hell.

And I believe there will be three weeks of playoff games, not two.  So, I don't see how it's impossible for Denver and Kansas City to meet before the AFC Championship.  Hell, I think you assume too much believing New England won't edge Denver out of the bye week.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Saints still have two games against divisional foe Carolina which is currently only half a game behind. Seatle still has to play at the Giants and at San Fran so it will be important but by no means the only important game either has left. "Winning out" won't be easy.


 I don't believe Carolina poses that much of a threat to the Saints at this point. I know they're peaking at the right time, but I don't think it's enough to handle the Saints.   SF may be a bigger threat to Seattle though.

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers will rock the saints. They will win at least 1 of the 2.

----------


## FSU63

See my sig

----------


## torchbearer

feels like a playoff game tonight.

----------


## JK/SEA

> feels like a playoff game tonight.



feels like the Superbowl belongs to the Seahawks....

----------


## juleswin

This is what the whole Seattle team did to the Saint's team. "Get off me"

----------


## JK/SEA

> feels like the Superbowl belongs to the Seahawks....


burp

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## torchbearer

Ever heard of a holding penalty not being a holding penalty just because the quarterback decided to run and not pass?
I mean, those refs were just making $#@! up and calling phantom penalties and making rules up.
not that it made much difference except kill a few drives for the saints, and continue drives of seattle.
but i'm thinking- these are suppose to be professional refs and they act like the crooks down at buckeye.

----------


## torchbearer

> feels like the Superbowl belongs to the Seahawks....


looking forward to a rematch without spotting the hawks 17 up front and getting a real officiating crew.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ever heard of a holding penalty not being a holding penalty just because the quarterback decided to run and not pass?
> I mean, those refs were just making $#@! up and calling phantom penalties and making rules up.
> not that it made much difference except kill a few drives for the saints, and continue drives of seattle.
> but i'm thinking- these are suppose to be professional refs and they act like the crooks down at buckeye.


Did you see what happened to the Redskins at the end of Sunday night's game??

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Did you see what happened to the Redskins at the end of Sunday night's game??


First down! Play runs. Incomplete pass.  No, wait. It wasn't first down. It was really third and one. We lied.  Now it is fourth down. Those flags we moved saying first down?  Oops. Our bad. Now you must punt.

----------


## acptulsa

> Did you see what happened to the Redskins at the end of Sunday night's game??


Does anyone else remember what the refs did to the Chiefs at the end of the '95 season?

I never could figure out if that was because they thought John Elway was retiring (he didn't retire for another year), and they wanted him to play another Super Bowl before he went (Marcus Allen was retiring, but I guess they didn't care about him), or if the preponderance of the money in Vegas was going the other way and they were accomodating the mob.  But I do know it put me right off of football for many years.  I only got back into it since they brought back instant replay.  Until then, I was like, if I wanted to see something scripted I'd tune in a movie--or get into WWE 'wrestling'.

Maybe my faith in instant replay is misplaced...

----------


## Origanalist

Your faith in the NFL is misplaced.

----------


## JK/SEA

> looking forward to a rematch without spotting the hawks 17 up front and getting a real officiating crew.


even if the REFS 'helped' the Seahawks, it would  not have mattered. Seattle outplayed, out scored and basically sent a strong message to all NFL teams.....

the score EASILY could have been 55-7....to the Saints credit, their defense kept it 'close'...........

----------


## loveshiscountry

> even if the REFS 'helped' the Seahawks, it would  not have mattered. Seattle outplayed, out scored and basically sent a strong message to all NFL teams.....
> 
> the score EASILY could have been 55-7....to the Saints credit, their defense kept it 'close'...........


All of this without Percy Harvin. Seattle looks to be tough for the next few years. As is San Francisco. The division is very good.

Russell Wilson, the best Pistilero in the NFL, is having a great year.
Thomas and Sherman staying healthy is a must as the DB unit has been thinned from "enhancer" and "the chronic" use. Arguably the best FS and the best CB in the league. Earl Thomas is a defensive player of the year candidate.

----------


## torchbearer

> even if the REFS 'helped' the Seahawks, it would  not have mattered. Seattle outplayed, out scored and basically sent a strong message to all NFL teams.....
> 
> the score EASILY could have been 55-7....to the Saints credit, their defense kept it 'close'...........


at least you recognize that a fair contest can't be had when refs are retards.
the whole outcome of the game is a farce if the officiating is a farce.

----------


## JK/SEA

> at least you recognize that a fair contest can't be had when refs are retards.
> the whole outcome of the game is a farce if the officiating is a farce.


yes, and sadly, the Refs can and have decided games because of really really bad calls...hell, i admit it freely. Did the Seahawks get a huge advantage in this game because of the Ref's?...not really, not any worse than other games over the years with different teams.  We all know the Seahawks got the Superbowl taken from them over the Steelers 8 years ago.....i digress.

Clearly, the Seahawks kicked Drew Brees all over the field monday. Where did that cut on his face come from?.....


Meanwhile, the sun is shining on Seahawk Nation this year..............so far.

----------


## torchbearer

> Where did that cut on his face come from?.....
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the sun is shining on Seahawk Nation this year..............so far.



R u talking about the birthmark on Bree's face?

----------


## JK/SEA

> R u talking about the birthmark on Bree's face?


did a quick search. Apparently it is a birthmark he had removed.....looks like a scratch/cut....

learned something.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## cajuncocoa

This is for our Seahawks' fans:

----------


## robert68

Tennessee at Denver 	4:05 PM 	Dec 8

Weather Forecast for Dec 8, Denver CO:
 Snow 
 Hi: 16° 
 Lo:-2°

Prove em wrong Peyton

----------


## acptulsa

I can't believe how unprepared the Eagles are.

They don't seem to have even one single Zamboni...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

F*** you Minneapolis.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

F*** you Cleveland.

----------


## green73

Glad I have Redzone on days like today. Just incredible. And now the 43-year-old FG record just fell in Denver!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Glad I have Redzone on days like today. Just incredible. And now the 43-year-old FG record just fell in Denver!


Distance records like that shouldn't count in Denver. That's like kicking a 60 yard field goal anywhere else.

----------


## torchbearer

Brees 50,000 career yards. quickest to get there.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Brees 50,000 career yards. quickest to get there.


Manning might break both the single season yardage and TD records. He's about 950 yards and 5 TD short, with 3 games to go. He's 27 TD short of matching Favre's career mark, which looks like it will be broken by week 7 or so of next season. The yardage record will be his in the 2015-16 season, should be play past next year.

Josh Gordon is a freak of nature. It doesn't even look like he's hustling when he breaks 80 yard plays.

----------


## green73

> Distance records like that shouldn't count in Denver. That's like kicking a 60 yard field goal anywhere else.


Yeah, 3 of the 5 longest kicks ever have been in Denver. Amazingly, Dempsey's was BELOW sea level!

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Manning might break both the single season yardage and TD records. He's about 950 yards and 5 TD short, with 3 games to go. He's 27 TD short of matching Favre's career mark, which looks like it will be broken by week 7 or so of next season. The yardage record will be his in the 2015-16 season, should be play past next year.
> 
> Josh Gordon is a freak of nature. It doesn't even look like he's hustling when he breaks 80 yard plays.


The DB quit chasing him at the 30. Speed kills.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Yeah, 3 of the 5 longest kicks ever have been in Denver. *Amazingly, Dempsey's was BELOW sea level!*


True, but there was controversy that the special shoe Dempsey had to wear may have given him an advantage.

----------


## green73

> True, but there was controversy that the special shoe Dempsey had to wear may have given him an advantage.


I can't remember where a saw it, but there was scientific analysis done on whether he had an advantage and it was shown that he did not.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## green73

GO COWBOYS!!! I LOVE YOU I LOVE I LOVE YOU.!!!!!11

(toady and toady only)

----------


## CPUd

> Manning might break both the single season yardage and TD records. He's about 950 yards and 5 TD short, with 3 games to go. He's 27 TD short of matching Favre's career mark, which looks like it will be broken by week 7 or so of next season. The yardage record will be his in the 2015-16 season, should be play past next year.


Manning may go 2 or 3 more years if he doesn't get a serious injury.  Not trying to take anything away from either of their abilities, but a big part of his and Brett Favre's career stats have to do with all the seasons where they started every game.  He's going to have a hard time leaving the game as a player, and I could see him going straight into an OC job when he does retire.  UT might even try to get him to come back and be a head coach.

----------


## green73

I'm of two minds. As soon as I start watching something, the team I want to win starts doing poorly. Case in point, I remember this game is on and then I tune in only to see the Bears score a game-tying touchdown. Should have just forgotten about it.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm of two minds. As soon as I start watching something, the team I want to win starts doing poorly. Case in point, I remember this game is on and then I tune in only to see the Bears score a game-tying touchdown. Should have just forgotten about it.


So, what you're trying to say is, you'd enjoy football a lot more if you didn't enjoy football at all.

That's the best Catch-22 I've heard tell of in years.

----------


## green73

> So, what you're trying to say is, you'd enjoy football a lot more if you didn't enjoy football at all.
> 
> That's the best Catch-22 I've heard tell of in years.


It is. Have you seen that beer commercial where every time the guy goes down to the basement on a beer run his team scores? He decides he'll remain in the basement for the rest of the game. There may be more truth to that philosophy than humanity currently comprehends.

----------


## green73

I have noticed that Dallas has tied the game while I wasn't watching, and the first look I take, Chicago completes a huge-ass-long pass. 

I'll stop watching..I hope.

----------


## green73

God! Does Dallas suck!

----------


## juleswin

> God! Does Dallas suck!


The division belongs to the Eagles but warm weather teams get bit in the winter.

----------


## juleswin

double post

----------


## Keith and stuff

Not enough talk about the Patriots come from behind win. No points in the 1st half and they still won by 1 point! The Patriots will be in the playoffs, for sure. Something about New England professional sports teams. They just tend to do much better than the average pro team, year after year.

Since 2004, Boston Has Won 18 Percent of the Four Major Sports Championships
We’re counting the MLB, NFL, NHL, and NBA here. (Sorry MLS, you’d bring down the average.)
By Eric Randall | Boston Daily	| October 31, 2013 3:33 pm	
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/b...championships/




> The Patriots have appeared in four Super Bowls since 2004.





> The Patriots have won two of the past 10 Super Bowls.





> Add the four losses to the seven wins and you get 11 of 39 championships, or 28 percent.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> God! Does Dallas suck!


Yeah, I know.

----------


## green73

> Not enough talk about the Patriots come from behind win. The Patriots will be in the playoffs, for sure. Something about New England professional sports teams. They just tend to do much better than the average pro team, year after year.


You call yourself a patriot, rooting for scum from a faraway state?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> You call yourself a patriot, rooting for scum from a faraway state?


Scum from a faraway state?  I live in New England. Most of my family is in New England or at least from New England. How are the New England Patriots far away from me? I've even worked in Boston before. Gillette Stadium is less than 50 miles south of New Hampshire. Fenway Park is 31 miles south. TD Garden is only 29 miles south.

And the Patriots know how to play football when it's cold outside. Well, some of them do get injured, though

----------


## green73

> Scum from a faraway state? I live in New England. Most of my family is in New England or at least from New England. How are the New England Patriots far away from me? I've even worked in Boston before. Gillette Stadium is less than 50 miles south of New Hampshire.


Just because they call themselves New England doesn't mean they aren't from Boston, Taxachusetts.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Just because they call themselves New England doesn't mean they aren't from Boston, Taxachusetts.


While the politics are pretty different b/t NH, VT and RI, folks are pretty united when it comes to pro-sports. Though, some of the folks in western VT and western/southern CT are fans of NY pro teams. Be it the Basketball and Hockey teams 29 miles from NH or the largest pro sports arena in New England, the Motor Speedway 50 miles north of MA, we tend to be in favor of New England stuff. I enjoy visiting Boston and there are plenty of trains and buses that go from NH to MA and even ME to MA. Boston is a great city to visit, but NYC is my favorite  I highly recommend them both, if you haven't checked them out.

Sure, there are some rivals like U of NH hockey vs. U of ME hockey, but that's college sports.

BTW, the Taxachusetts label is something largely used when compared to how low the taxes are in NH. MA (outside of Boston), has lower average taxes than all of the New England states other than NH. And the taxes are lower than the next 2 closest states, NY and NJ. As long as we are making fun of MA, let's call them massholes 

But back on topic, Go Patriots. I'm also a big fan of Peyton Manning and glad Denver won. I hope he stays healthy so he can broke a bunch of records!

----------


## green73

> While the politics are pretty different b/t NH, VT and RI, folks are pretty united when it comes to pro-sports. Though, some of the folks in western VT and western/southern CT are fans of NY pro teams. Be it the Basketball and Hockey teams 29 miles from NH or the largest pro sports arena in New England, the Motor Speedway 50 miles north of MA, we tend to be in favor of New England stuff. Sure, there are some rivals like U of NH hockey vs. U of ME hockey, but that's college sports.


For chrissakes K&S, you're laying out the modern Roman equivalent of bread and circus uniting the people. RESIST!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> For chrissakes K&S, you're laying out the modern Roman equivalent of bread and circus uniting the people. RESIST!


It's regionalism or something. It makes sense. Look at some of these fake fan maps.

----------


## green73

Jesus Christ, Dallas, have some respect for a change.

----------


## green73

> It's regionalism or something. It makes sense. Look at some of these fake fan maps.



OMG that made my eyes bleed. There are Packers bars throughout the world, They are everywhere, in every big city in the US and every major city of the world, and more. Those maps are DISGUSTING.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> OMG that made my eyes bleed. There are Packers bars throughout the world, They are everywhere, in every big city in the US and every major city of the world, and more. Those maps are DISGUSTING.


They didn't all close down this season because of the way the team is playing  They did win by 1 point, so that's cool, though. Just like the New England Pats  Last I heard, Dallas was known as both America's Team and Mexico's Team.

----------


## green73

> They didn't all close down this season because of the way the team is playing  They did win by 1 point, so that's cool, though. Just like the New England Pats  Last I heard, Dallas was known as both America's Team and Mexico's Team.


Americas team? Just a marketing farce. Statistics show that the Packers are not only America's team, but the WORLD'S.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Americas team? Just a marketing farce. Statistics show that the Packers are not only America's team, but the WORLD'S.


NFL Films gave the Cowboys that moniker; it was the title of the team's highlight video from 1978.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Team

There may be teams who are more popular from time to time, but that nickname has stuck.  Nobody thinks of anyone but the Cowboys when someone says "America's Team"...and it's a blessing AND a curse, really.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Oh, and another thing:




Now just let me go crawl in a little ball in the corner and cry.

----------


## acptulsa

> Oh, and another thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just let me go crawl in a little ball in the corner and cry.


Perfect.

Cowboys Cowboys Uber Alles.  Or not, without defense.  Plenty of fair weather fans, plenty of crappy weather this season.

Another week of freedom from boasting and crowing from obnoxious Dalla--er, I mean Allas fans.  Priceless.  Those hundred dollar blue jackets are hanging in the closets for one more week.

As for you, cajun--you're the first Cowboys fan out of the millions I've known who actually stick by them during seasons like this.  That's enough to impress a Chiefs fan, right there...

----------


## torchbearer

I'm secretly hoping Allas' Defense gives up the most yards ever this year so they'd stop mentions Nola's defense of last year. 
I think they are around 170 yards away from giving up the most yards, if i heard correctly.

----------


## JK/SEA

details details...get em right here....

http://www.king5.com/sports/seahawks...235278961.html

The Seattle Seahawks road to home field advantage in the NFC hit a bump with Sundays 2-point loss in San Francisco.

 But, Seattle can still guarantee they will be home for the playoffs with a win this Sunday at the New York Giants, plus a little help.

 A Seattle win coupled with a San Francisco 49ers loss or tie at Tampa Bay AND a New Orleans Saints loss at St. Louis would give the Seahawks home field advantage throughout the playoffs.

 Even without a Saints loss, the Seahawks can win the NFC West and at least a first-round bye with a win and a 49ers loss or tie Sunday OR with a tie and a 49ers loss.

Other NFC playoff scenarios

San Francisco clinches a playoff spot with a win, an Arizona loss and a Dallas loss or tie OR a win, an Arizona loss and Philadelphia loss or tie.

 New Orleans clinches a playoff spot with a win OR a tie and a loss or tie by either Arizona or San Francisco OR a loss and a loss or tie by either Dallas or Philadelphia OR aSan Francisco loss, a Dallas loss or tie and an Arizona tie OR a San Francisco loss, a Philadelphia loss or tie and an Arizona tie

 Carolina clinches a playoff spot with a win, losses by Arizona and San Francisco and a Dallas loss or tie OR a win, losses by Arizona and San Francisco and a Philadelphia loss or tie

AFC playoff scenarios

 Denver clinches AFC West division with a win and a Kansas City loss. Denver clinches a first-round bye with a win, a Kansas City loss and a Cincinnati loss or tie.

 Kansas City clinches a playoff spot with a win or tie OR a loss or tie by either Miami or Baltimore.

 New England clinches division with a win or tie. New England clinches a playoff spot with a Baltimore loss or tie.

 Cincinnati clinches division with a win and a Baltimore loss or tie OR a tie and a Baltimore loss. Cincinnati clinches a playoff spot with a win and a Miami loss or tie OR a tie and a Miami loss.

----------


## acptulsa

> Denver clinches AFC West division with a win and a Kansas City loss. Denver clinches a first-round bye with a win, a Kansas City loss and a Cincinnati loss or tie.
> 
>  Kansas City clinches a playoff spot with a win or tie OR a loss or tie by either Miami or Baltimore.


The Chiefs go to Oakland Sunday.

I'm not worried about making the playoffs.  I'm just worried about going into them healthy.  Oakland can't play.  But they can always play dirty.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> As for you, cajun--you're the first Cowboys fan out of the millions I've known who actually stick by them during seasons like this.  That's enough to impress a Chiefs fan, right there...


I've been a Cowboys fan for 45+ years.  I don't know anything else.  I'll be with 'em win or lose until I die.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I see RGIII isn't going to play for the rest of the regular season.

----------


## anaconda

> Oakland can't play.  But they can always play dirty.


I have a theory that the Raiders are still doing penance for their antics in the 1970's.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles suddenly , strangely look like hell , twenty minutes to play , they have run the ball 7 times , of course they are down by 18 points ..... the Vikings have lost four games in the last fifty seconds this season though ( had they won those they would be in first place instead of working on one of the top draft picks), so the Eagles could still win .....

----------


## juleswin

> Eagles suddenly , strangely look like hell , twenty minutes to play , they have run the ball 7 times , of course they are down by 18 points ..... the Vikings have lost four games in the last fifty seconds this season though ( had they won those they would be in first place instead of working on one of the top draft picks), so the Eagles could still win .....


More like Matt Cassell showing the reason why the Chiefs signed him in the first place. Shame he decided to waste our time and money instead of showcasing his true talent

----------


## juleswin

I am going to be so depressed if New England get another last minute touchdown. 

No more #preventdefense.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

C'mon Detroit!

----------


## green73

> C'mon Detroit!



Go Ravens!!!!11

----------


## green73

Cleveland will you ever not suck? Should have has this game. Had a touchdown lead, then allowed Chicago to complete a bomb--that should have been picked--for a touchdown, and then fell apart.

----------


## JK/SEA

Seahawks.

end thread//

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland will you ever not suck? Should have has this game. Had a touchdown lead, then allowed Chicago to complete a bomb--that should have been picked--for a touchdown, and then fell apart.


I lost a few bucks on the Browns . I was hapy to see the Dolphins win.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Go Ravens!!!!11


That wouldn't be entirely bad either. If Cinci loses tonight and the Dolphins and Ravens win out, Dolphins win the tie-breaker for #6 spot. Phins could also take the division if they win out and NE loses their final two.

So many possibilities.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

But what's a Dolphins game without some lolz

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Henry Rogue

Packers  37
Cowboys 36
Ha ha
EDIT; Sorry cajuncocoa, I didn't see your post above when i posted. It's not my delight in the Cowboys loss, but in the Packers unlikely victory.

----------


## JK/SEA

In case anyone wasn't paying attention, the Seahawks shut out the 9/11 giants...er..New York Giants 23 to ZERO....

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Cleveland will you ever not suck? Should have has this game. Had a touchdown lead, then allowed Chicago to complete a bomb--that should have been picked--for a touchdown, and then fell apart.


In his defense, Gipson had already intercepted two other passes, one of which he returned for a TD.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

With Pitt beating Cinci, the Dolphins now control their own destiny. 

Win their final two, and they're in!

----------


## green73

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## JK/SEA

one word for green bay.

Flynn.

----------


## green73

Flynn.For.The.Win.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Flynn.For.The.Win.


yep, Flynn is the Packers future. He knows how to move the ball without getting a hangnail.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lol...didn't Seattle already try the Matt Flynn experience?

----------


## green73



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

So far, so good.

----------


## JK/SEA

> lol...didn't Seattle already try the Matt Flynn experience?


Flynn was outstanding for the Seahawks in pre-season. Sadly, for him, Wilson and Jackson won out over Flynn. Nice problem to have. 3 potential starters.

----------


## acptulsa

> The Chiefs go to Oakland Sunday.
> 
> I'm not worried about making the playoffs.  I'm just worried about going into them healthy.  Oakland can't play.  But they can always play dirty.


Frustrated the hell out of them, and the only one they injured was Eric Fisher.  Hope he gets well soon.  Glad it wasn't worse...

----------


## Henry Rogue

> lol...didn't Seattle already try the Matt Flynn experience?


They love ex-Wisconsin Quarterbacks out there. Dave Krieg, Matt Hasselbeck, Matt Flynn and Russel Wilson.

----------


## green73

> So far, so good.


Do you believe that complete bull$#@! flag on the hit on Stafford's very late slide on that TD drive? Might as well make it flag football for QBs.

----------


## green73

> They love ex-Wisconsin Quarterbacks out there. Dave Krieg, Matt Hasselbeck, Matt Flynn and Russel Wilson.


Yes!

Edit:
Don't forget Darrell Bevell is their OC.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Yes!
> 
> Edit:
> Don't forget Darrell Bevell is their OC.


 Ha, that's right.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> one word for green bay.
> 
> Flynn.





> Flynn.For.The.Win.





> yep, Flynn is the Packers future. He knows how to move the ball without getting a hangnail.





> lol...didn't Seattle already try the Matt Flynn experience?


You all talking about the guy who was rejected by the Raiders?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not that being cut from the Raiders means anything. McCown and Bush were having some fun in Chicago the last couple of weeks...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Packers can always try out JaMarcus Russell...

----------


## Henry Rogue

> You all talking about the guy who was rejected by the Raiders?


And Buffalo cut him after Oakland.  From what I heard on sports radio, he has an injury or a condition in his throwing elbow. I don't know when or how it happened, but it sounded like it occurred before the Packers picked him up.

----------


## acptulsa

> Not that being cut from the Raiders means anything. McCown and Bush were having some fun in Chicago the last couple of weeks...


That was the team that let Marcus Allen go, too.

I think they cut anyone who refuses to injure people and rack up penalties, no matter how good they are...

----------


## green73

There's still life in the Packers yet!

----------


## juleswin

> Not that being cut from the Raiders means anything. McCown and Bush were having some fun in Chicago the last couple of weeks...


Missed Carson Palmer from your list. Being released from the Raider is really a sign of greater performance to come.

----------


## green73



----------


## Henry Rogue

Sixty-one yarder, wow.

----------


## green73

Good job, Ravens.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That was the team that let Marcus Allen go, too.
> 
> I think they cut anyone who refuses to injure people and rack up penalties, no matter how good they are...


Made for a great Kansas City team that year. 

I'm pulling for Alex Smith this year. He was robbed last year.

----------


## acptulsa

> Made for a great Kansas City team that year.


Damned sight better than the Raiders were.  I don't recall them even making the playoffs while Allen was with the Chiefs.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Dolphins can still clinch #6 next Sunday, but need the Pats to beat the Ravens.

#2 seed is still possible, with 6 different cases- http://www.playoffstatus.com/nfl/dolphinsclinch.html

Ultimately, there is one path to #6 that is easiest

Case 1
      Dolphins beat the Bills, and
      Dolphins beat the Jets

Just take care of business.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I see the Packers have a similar path to win the division- http://www.playoffstatus.com/nfl/packersclinch.html

Case 1
      Packers beat the Steelers, and
      Packers beat the Bears

----------


## torchbearer

> Packers can always try out JaMarcus Russell...


Russel and Flynn, both LSU quarterbacks.
Flynn got shafted at LSU. Les Miles stock has plummeted since then.

----------


## asurfaholic

> In case anyone wasn't paying attention, the Seahawks shut out the 9/11 giants...er..New York Giants 23 to ZERO....


So did the panthers. 38-zip.

Go panthers. Looking to take div lead come Sunday.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## torchbearer

> 


curses are made to be broken.
keep the owner from micromanaging the team, and your boys may be back in business.

----------


## JK/SEA

bump for Seahawks.

----------


## green73

Sorry, Cajun, but

*GO GIANTS!!!

GO EAGLES!!!*

----------


## JK/SEA

> Sorry, Cajun, but
> 
> *GO GIANTS!!!
> 
> GO EAGLES!!!*


where's the GO SEAHAWKS?
 with the pretty colored letters....

----------


## green73

> where's the GO SEAHAWKS?
>  with the pretty colored letters....

----------


## torchbearer

If you ever need some motivation, just watch some Jim Mora.



No would of,should of,could of today..

----------


## torchbearer

You think you know.. but you don't.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

1st quarter thoughts:

JFC.

Despite Phin fans telling me Daniel Thomas has turned a corner and is a good running back, he's been responsible for 2 sacks. 
As usual, the son of disgraced ex-Lt. Governor Jennifer Carroll gave up a big play, giving Buffalo the only score of the game (so far).
Glad we're keeping Incognito suspended, because this o-line needs no help. /sarc


Oh well. Think I'll be rooting for the Chiefs in the playoffs. Maybe the Bengals if they ever get their s*** together.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh, and despite the fact that he shreds us every year, I'm a big Fred Jackson fan. He's easily the best back in the AFC East.

----------


## JK/SEA

> 


soooo...you want Arizona to win then....mmmmkay....Don't matter, Greenbay ain't going anywhere anyway....lol...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

LOL..

Oh well. 8 wins. Most wins we've had in a season since 2008.

There's alway next year, and the year after, and the year after. 







> I'm such a baby cause the Dolphins make me cry

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Let this sink in. 
> 
> The reason the Dolphins aren't going to the playoffs is because they were swept by the Bills.
> 
> And then there's this.
> 
> Thad Lewis has two career wins. Both against Miami.


lolphins

----------


## green73

> soooo...you want Arizona to win then....mmmmkay....Don't matter, Greenbay ain't going anywhere anyway....lol...


The Packers are out of the wildcard hunt.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Beat the Colts, beat the Bengals, beat the Steelers, beat the Chargers, beat the Patriots.

Lose to the 0-8 Bucs, and get swept by Thaddeus $#@!ing Lewis.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## oyarde

Will the Colts prevail today ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Will the Colts prevail today ?


It looks that way. That taunting penalty killed the Chiefs.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

2009
2010
2013

All three teams were 7-6, and all three fell apart with three games left to go. 

Time to go pout in a corner with cajun.

----------


## JK/SEA

> The Packers are out of the wildcard hunt.


ok, right...here's the deal. Are you out as a football fan now, or rooting for another loser?....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Cowboys looking to come back, but we've seen this movie before.

----------


## asurfaholic

*PANTHERS*

(Offense only showed up on 3 or 4 plays, but that's all it takes sometimes when you have a Carolina Defense)

----------


## cajuncocoa

> 2009
> 2010
> 2013
> 
> All three teams were 7-6, and all three fell apart with three games left to go. 
> 
> *Time to go pout in a corner with cajun*.


Whaaat??  I don't have to pout in the corner until next week!!

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa

Whoever made this obviously has spelling issues and that annoys me, but it's still funny:

----------


## cajuncocoa

Congrats to Peyton!!

----------


## torchbearer

> *PANTHERS*
> 
> (Offense only showed up on 3 or 4 plays, but that's all it takes sometimes when you have a Carolina Defense)


I'm still crying in my beer.

----------


## JK/SEA

well...........i gotta go shopping....

brb

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Idiot officials can't even get the call right with instant replay. (Raider game).

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Not like they deserve it, but thanks to the Pats and Chargers, the Phins still have two routes to the playoffs:

Scenario 1:
Dolphins beat Jets
Bengals beat Ravens

Scenario 2:
Dolphins beat Jets
Chargers beat Chiefs

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

The question is, will the Dolphins even have a QB? Tannehill is the most sacked QB in the league, and was sacked 7 times today. Got injured for the first time all season after the 7th. Matt Moore is an okay vet. Wouldn't put the game on his shoulders, but is a good manager...if we actually had a run game.

----------


## green73

Tough loss for the Pack, but...


*WAY TO GO GIANTS!!!*

Huge game for both teams coming up!

*GO EAGLES!!!*

----------


## green73

White hot start for the Eagles!

----------


## green73

> where's the GO SEAHAWKS?
>  with the pretty colored letters....


Good game today. Was Russell out?

----------


## green73

*WAY TO GO EAGLES!!!*

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Sorry, Cajun, but
> 
> *GO GIANTS!!!
> 
> GO EAGLES!!!*


LOL....OK, I'll let you have this one tonight because it didn't really  make any difference (we would have to win next week anyway).

----------


## cajuncocoa

> curses are made to be broken.
> keep the owner from micromanaging the team, and your boys may be back in business.


Yeah, that's not exactly a huge secret to anyone who follows the NFL.  That man isn't going to back off until he's dead and buried, and even then his son is primed to take over.  *sigh*

----------


## green73

> Yeah, that's not exactly a huge secret to anyone who follows the NFL.  That man isn't going to back off until he's dead and buried, and even then his son is primed to take over.  *sigh*


Sounds like North Korea.

----------


## TomtheTinker

> Congrats to Peyton!!


This

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Sounds like North Korea.


Tell me about it.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> lolphins


As a fellow Phiins fan, this is just really sad.

With that said...




> Not like they deserve it, but thanks to the Pats and Chargers, the Phins still have two routes to the playoffs:
> 
> Scenario 1:
> Dolphins beat Jets
> Bengals beat Ravens
> 
> Scenario 2:
> Dolphins beat Jets
> Chargers beat Chiefs


I think Miami might be able to get one of those to break their way.  And we know they can beat the Jets.  The question here is, will they actually get the job done?  If the Phins can get in, I think they could be a threat, they've beaten most of the playoff teams from the AFC at some point or another.



> The question is, will the Dolphins even have a QB? Tannehill is the most sacked QB in the league, and was sacked 7 times today. Got injured for the first time all season after the 7th. Matt Moore is an okay vet. Wouldn't put the game on his shoulders, but is a good manager...if we actually had a run game.


How bad was the injury?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Tannehill was able to return, but Matt Moore came back in to end the game. Not sure if the injury was still bugging him, or coaches just figured the game was over...because honestly, I turned it off after he got injured and just followed it on NFL.com.

----------


## cajuncocoa

LOL....

----------


## asurfaholic

Can someone help me understand the rules on kickoff? I thought the receiving team has to touch the ball before it becomes free and recoverable by kicking team. 

In CAR v NOpe, New Orleans kicked a onside kick that it looks like the kickers just ran in front of the ball and scooped it before receiving team could. I never saw a panther touch it. How does that work? At what point does it become a free ball?

----------


## thoughtomator

> Can someone help me understand the rules on kickoff? I thought the receiving team has to touch the ball before it becomes free and recoverable by kicking team. 
> 
> In CAR v NOpe, New Orleans kicked a onside kick that it looks like the kickers just ran in front of the ball and scooped it before receiving team could. I never saw a panther touch it. How does that work? At what point does it become a free ball?


The kick must be a free kick (a kickoff, or free kick after a safety, but not the rare fair catch kick).
The kick must cross the receiving team's restraining line (normally 10 yards in front of the kicking team's line), unless the receiving team touches the ball before that line.
The kicking team may only recover and retain possession of the kicked ball, but not advance it.
The kicking team must not interfere with an attempt by a player of the receiving side to catch the ball on the fly.

----------


## CPUd

What they like to do for onside kicks is kick the ball so that after 8-12 yards, it jams into the ground and bounces straight up, and it would be a jump ball.

On a surprise onside kick, some of them like to kick it straight at the helmet of an opposing player, where it bounces back to the kicking team.  That's hard to do when an onside kick is expected, because they put their DBs, safetys and receivers on the receiving team.

----------


## torchbearer

> Can someone help me understand the rules on kickoff? I thought the receiving team has to touch the ball before it becomes free and recoverable by kicking team. 
> 
> In CAR v NOpe, New Orleans kicked a onside kick that it looks like the kickers just ran in front of the ball and scooped it before receiving team could. I never saw a panther touch it. How does that work? At what point does it become a free ball?


free ball after 10 yards.

----------


## torchbearer

> Can someone help me understand the rules on kickoff? I thought the receiving team has to touch the ball before it becomes free and recoverable by kicking team.   In CAR v NOpe, New Orleans kicked a onside kick that it looks like the kickers just ran in front of the ball and scooped it before receiving team could. I never saw a panther touch it. How does that work? At what point does it become a free ball?


  free ball after 10 yards.

----------


## CPUd

The Dolphins were my team until the Oilers moved to TN.  That was back when the Patriots or Colts would usually go 3-13 and the Jets 8-8 or 9-7, and almost every year, the Bills would thwart the Dolphins' playoff chances before going on to lose the Super Bowl.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## CPUd

Kitna will be their #2 behind Orton:

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story/...deal-jon-kitna

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## JK/SEA

Nothing else matters now except the Seahawk game sunday, but thats just me....

----------


## devil21

Romo will play.  I can't believe anyone ever seriously questioned that in the first place.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Romo will play.  I can't believe anyone ever seriously questioned that in the first place.


Uh, no he won't.  He had back surgery this morning and was placed on IR...out for whatever remains of the Cowboys' season. http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story/...delphia-eagles

----------


## Brett85

I'm a Chiefs fan, I have to kind of embarrasingly admit after last week's debacle.  They'll have to play a lot better than that if they want to win at least one game in the playoffs.

----------


## devil21

> Uh, no he won't.  He had back surgery this morning and was placed on IR...out for whatever remains of the Cowboys' season. http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story/...delphia-eagles


Oh wow, guess I should have checked today's news.  All week they showed his leg injury video against the Skins but it was reported a back injury and it followed exactly the same as Romo's rib injury stuff from last season and he still played through it.  Color me very surprised and can't pick em all I guess.  Maybe they just don't want to risk Romo choking away ANOTHER divisional championship game

----------


## JK/SEA

> Uh, no he won't.  He had back surgery this morning and was placed on IR...out for whatever remains of the Cowboys' season. http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story/...delphia-eagles



i still think the Cowboys would have a better chance with Romo in a wheelchair taking snaps...

----------


## JK/SEA

RAM MEAT ...RAM MEAT...HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?

RAH RAH RAH...

Seahawks 35   Rams.....3

----------


## cajuncocoa

> i still think the Cowboys would have a better chance with Romo in a wheelchair taking snaps...


I agree.  The man gets a lot of (well-deserved) grief for collapsing in the last two minutes of a crucial game, but he's a lot better than many give him credit for being.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Stuck in North Florida and the godawful Jaguars game. Colts are putting on a clinic, wouldn't want to play them in the playoffs. Looks like they're getting hot just in time. 

That stupid ginger in Cincinnati needs to wake the hell up though.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I'm a Chiefs fan, I have to kind of embarrasingly admit after last week's debacle.  They'll have to play a lot better than that if they want to win at least one game in the playoffs.


Y'all could rest your starters today. Just let the Chargers win, please. 

PS- Your loss was against a good Colts team. My Dolphins lost to Thaddeus Lewis...twice.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Half time recap:

The Ginger of Cincinnati has awaken, and I'm quite confident that they'll win this game. 

Dolphins need to wake the **** up. The Geno Smith from college is coming out. And who get's burned? The son of disgraced ex-Florida Lt. Governor. 

Jaguars looked like they were going to make the game interesting, but Henne threw his trademark end of half/game pick.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Game over. Season over.

Fire everybody.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

RAVENS COMING BACK but there is always the CHARGERS

NOPE

Tannehill SUCKS

I HATE FOOTBALL

Go Pats!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

SHOCK NEWS: Dolphins $#@! the bed.

Chargers control their own destiny now...LOL. Win and they're in, lose and the Steelers are in.

----------


## green73

Tailgating and good music here...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...2013-14-thread

----------


## James Madison

lolphins

----------


## thoughtomator

Check out the lolerbacking in the NYG-WAS game - a combined 28/76, 1 TD 3 INT performance.

----------


## James Madison

> Check out the lolerbacking in the NYG-WAS game - a combined 28/76, 1 TD 3 INT performance.


Add another INT to that total.

----------


## torchbearer

carolina getting 2 seed works for me.

----------


## asurfaholic

Yea so glad Carolina won, but I'm nervous. Offense is not consistent enough. Calling qb runs on 3rd and long is downright silly, cam or no cam.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

> I'm a Chiefs fan, I have to kind of embarrasingly admit after last week's debacle.  They'll have to play a lot better than that if they want to win at least one game in the playoffs.


Second string Chiefs nearly (and should have) beat the first string Chargers on their home field. Chargers got so many lucky breaks today- including which teams lost.  Steelers probably hate that Chiefs kicker for missing the one at the end of regulation. Now three AFC West teams in playoffs. 

Denver- first team to score over 600 points in a season and Payton over 5000 yards passing and home field advantage for the entire playoffs.  But #1 seeds don't have that great of a record in winning the Super Bowl.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Second string Chiefs nearly (and should have) beat the first string Chargers on their home field. Chargers got so many lucky breaks today- including which teams lost.  Steelers probably hate that Chiefs kicker for missing the one at the end of regulation. Now three AFC West teams in playoffs. 
> 
> Denver- first team to score over 600 points in a season and Payton over 5000 yards passing and home field advantage for the entire playoffs.  But #1 seeds don't have that great of a record in winning the Super Bowl.


Plus bad calls in that game. Big day for zebra screw-ups.

----------


## oyarde

Well , do the Colts have what it takes to beat KC @ home after just playing them a week ago ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Well , do the Colts have what it takes to beat KC @ home after just playing them a week ago ?


Hope not! Only if they play the KC second string, and that might be tough for them.

----------


## oyarde

> Hope not! Only if they play the KC second string, and that might be tough for them.


No matter what happens , I am expecting the Pacers to get to  a Championship this year

----------


## devil21

> 


Too funny.  I was about to post that Romo played after all!  I must be psychic.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Apparently, the Cowboys still have a shot at the playoffs....LOL

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## green73

> No matter what happens , I am expecting the Packers to get to  a Championship this year


ftfy

----------


## cajuncocoa

The coach had put together the perfect team for the Chicago Bears. The only thing that was missing was a good quarterback. He had scouted all the colleges and even the Canadian and European Leagues, but he couldn't find a ringer who could ensure a Super Bowl win.


Then one night while watching CNN he saw a war-zone scene in Afghanistan . In one corner of the background, he spotted a young Afghan Muslim soldier with a truly incredible arm. He threw a hand-grenade straight into a 15th story window 100 yards away.


KABOOM!


He threw another hand-grenade 75 yards away, right into a chimney.


KA-BLOOEY!


Then he threw another at a passing car going 90 mph.


BULLS-EYE!


"I've got to get this guy!" Coach said to himself. "He has the perfect arm!"


So, he brings him to the States and teaches him the great game of football. And the Bears go on to win the Super Bowl.


The young Afghan is hailed as the great hero of football, and when the coach asks him what he wants, all the young man wants is to call his mother.


"Mom," he says into the phone, "I just won the Super Bowl!"


"I don't want to talk to you", the old Muslim woman says."You are not my son!"


"I don't think you understand, Mother," the young man pleads. "I've won the greatest sporting event in the world. I'm here among thousands of my adoring fans."


"No! Let me tell you!" his mother retorts. "At this very moment, there are gunshots all around us. The neighborhood is a pile of rubble. Your two brothers were beaten within an inch of their lives last week, and I have to keep your sister in the house so she doesn't get raped!" The old lady pauses, and then tearfully says, "I will never forgive you for making us move to Chicago !!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

San Fran or Greenbay?

discuss.

----------


## asurfaholic

SF - like Carolina this team features one of the most physically tough defenses, and can control a game. Green Bay just won't stand up to the 9ners

----------


## torchbearer

i'm neeeeeeervus.

----------


## JK/SEA

> i'm neeeeeeervus.


ooops...forgot...the Saints have a chance left too....i get to kick back and watch the other teams battle it out to see who gets  the easy task of trying to beat Seattle....

----------


## asurfaholic

NO @ eagles?

----------


## torchbearer

> ooops...forgot...the Saints have a chance left too....i get to kick back and watch the other teams battle it out to see who gets  the easy task of trying to beat Seattle....



well, you realize if the saints win, they will be going back to seattle.
they are the lowest seed.

----------


## torchbearer

I notice in the chief/colts game- the refs are not throwing flags. wonder if that will continue to other games?

----------


## oyarde

Alex Smith , 8 completions , three touchdowns. Colts have run the ball four times for four yards , thrown it 17 times. My Colts are getting the crap kicked out of them ...... Kansas City is averaging five yards a carry.....

----------


## Origanalist

> Alex Smith , 8 completions , three touchdowns. Colts have run the ball four times for four yards , thrown it 17 times. My Colts are getting the crap kicked out of them ...... Kansas City is averaging five yards a carry.....


They should have stayed in Baltimore.

----------


## torchbearer

looks like a blow-out.

----------


## oyarde

> looks like a blow-out.


Right now it does , Colts down 21 , they have to get 7 more before the half.....

----------


## oyarde

> They should have stayed in Baltimore.


Maryland is a Commie State , even the State Bird has left.....

----------


## asurfaholic

Hmm not a fun game to watch. I don't have a team i care about.. One team is clearly better than the other.

----------


## green73

> Hmm not a fun game to watch. I don't have a team i care about.. One team is clearly better than the other.


Not so fast!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Getting uncomfortably close!

----------


## oyarde

> Getting uncomfortably close!


We score now , its a ball game

----------


## Brian4Liberty

KC has been falling apart.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I didn't know the Offense could advance a fumble like that...

----------


## oyarde

That was an unconventional TD , but in Indy , ya gotta take what you get , lol

----------


## oyarde

The Colts have turned it over 4 times , stil only down 3 , have put up 458 yards.......

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I didn't know the Offense could advance a fumble like that...


Funky rules on that.




> On a play from scrimmage, if an offensive player fumbles anywhere on the field during fourth down, only the fumbling player is permitted to recover and/or advance the ball. If any player fumbles after the two-minute warning in a half, only the fumbling player is permitted to recover and/or advance the ball. If recovered by any other offensive player, the ball is dead at the spot of the fumble unless it is recovered behind the spot of the fumble. In that case, the ball is dead at the spot of recovery. Any defensive player may recover and/or advance any fumble at any time.

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball , down 6 , 5 1/2 to go , two timeouts ....

----------


## green73

Bwaaaaaa

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Crazy game!

KC started slacking after the first quarter.

----------


## oyarde

> Crazy game!


Yep , 4 to go , KC only has one time out .

----------


## torchbearer

intentional grounding.

----------


## acptulsa

If at first you can't hold your own against them, start injuring their Pro Bowlers and keep injuring their Pro Bowlers until it looks like an even game.  If we had been told it would be an $#@! bowl from the start, we could have put Andrew Luck in a body cast on the first scrimmage and been done with it.




> KC has been falling apart.


No $#@!, Sherlock.  Mainly by ambulance.

----------


## torchbearer

> Funky rules on that.


I think these rules were created because of the fumblerooski..

----------


## torchbearer

ouch

----------


## green73

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## green73

> Hmm not a fun game to watch. I don't have a team i care about.. One team is clearly better than the other.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Any Indy fans here?   Can't get this song out of my head right now....

----------


## James Madison

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## torchbearer

I was always told horseshoes are lucky.

----------


## green73

I think I should be pulling for the Saints in this next one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think these rules were created because of the fumblerooski..


I figured it was the "holy roller" play by the Raiders...




> In response to the Holy Roller, the league passed new rules in the offseason, restricting fumble recoveries by the offense. If a player fumbles after the two-minute warning in a half, or on fourth down at any time during the game, only the fumbling player can recover and advance the ball. If that player's teammate recovers the ball during those situations, it is placed back at the spot of the fumble.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Ro...ican_football)

----------


## green73

Go Saints!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If at first you can't hold your own against them, start injuring their Pro Bowlers and keep injuring their Pro Bowlers until it looks like an even game.  If we had been told it would be an $#@! bowl from the start, we could have put Andrew Luck in a body cast on the first scrimmage and been done with it.


The Ravens/Tony Siragusa strategy...

----------


## torchbearer

> I figured it was the "holy roller" play by the Raiders...


perhaps. i thought it was a fumblerooski the bears did in a playoff game that got the controversy started, buts its been a while.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Hmm not a fun game to watch. I don't have a team i care about.. One team is clearly better than the other.



I came back to eat my words.

what a game, grats to any Colts fans for a heckuva game

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There's sometimes a syndrome in sports where a team gets too far ahead and then "plays down" to the level of the losing team. Then there is also "prevent Defense" and "protect the ball" offense...

----------


## acptulsa

> I came back to eat my words.
> 
> what a game, grats to any Colts fans for a heckuva game


And congrats to the Colts team for the best display of blood sports since the fall of the Roman Empire.  Heckuva game, is it?  Care to calculate the odds for me that a given team on a given Sunday would 'accidentally' lose six Pro Bowlers out of six injuries total?  Care to check and see if that has ever happened before?

$#@! the Colts and $#@! any Colts fan with little enough class to consider that string of assassinations a 'victory fair and square'.

----------


## asurfaholic

> And congrats to the Colts team for the best display of blood sports since the fall of the Roman Empire.  Heckuva game, is it?  Care to calculate the odds for me that a given team on a given Sunday would 'accidentally' lose six Pro Bowlers out of six injuries total?  Care to check and see if that has ever happened before?
> 
> $#@! the Colts and $#@! any Colts fan with little enough class to consider that string of assassinations a 'victory fair and square'.


Isn't that fake turf in that dome there? Doesn't that have a history of being unforgiving?

Im not a fan of either team, so I consider myself to be pretty impartial here... and it really didn't look like the colts were TRYING to hurt anyone. None of the injuries looked like a string of assassinations to me.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Isn't that fake turf in that dome there? Doesn't that have a history of being unforgiving?
> 
> Im not a fan of either team, so I consider myself to be pretty impartial here... and it really didn't look like the colts were TRYING to hurt anyone. None of the injuries looked like a string of assassinations to me.


Jamaal Charles hit his head on the ground.

Now that I think about, there was a helmet to helmet hit on Alex Smith that I was surprised was not called...

----------


## torchbearer

Phili fail.

----------


## torchbearer

Damn u graham. protect the ball.

----------


## torchbearer

Drew Brees- $40,000/snap.. and this is the garbage we get.

----------


## torchbearer

lost first half by one.

----------


## brandon

Hey at least it's still a super tight game, even if low scoring. I'm on the edge of my seat and ready for the birds to tear you guys up, torch!

----------


## brandon

Nice counterpoint to the craziness of the earlier game

----------


## oyarde

> Nice counterpoint to the craziness of the earlier game


There will be more points in this one in the second half than the first half I imagine ....

----------


## CPUd

> And congrats to the Colts team for the best display of blood sports since the fall of the Roman Empire.  Heckuva game, is it?  Care to calculate the odds for me that a given team on a given Sunday would 'accidentally' lose six Pro Bowlers out of six injuries total?  Care to check and see if that has ever happened before?
> 
> $#@! the Colts and $#@! any Colts fan with little enough class to consider that string of assassinations a 'victory fair and square'.


Maybe all those guys took a payoff to lay down and make it more interesting...

----------


## oyarde

Philly has good field position , Foles better get busy or they are going to find themselves out of this ...

----------


## green73

$#@!ing refs are totally in the bag for Philly. Never seen anything like it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Saints gonna do it!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another down to the wire.

----------


## green73

Good job, boys! Now go get those Seacrows!

----------


## oyarde

> Saints gonna do it!


They played that last drive perfect , nice clock bleed , if Philly had got the ball back they would have won most likely.

----------


## oyarde

> Another down to the wire.


I think the two tomorrow will be good as well .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Good job, boys! Now go get those Seacrows!


Congratulations Saints! Now off to the house of pain for you.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think the two tomorrow will be good as well .


The Ice Bowl is the big one. Go Niners!

----------


## torchbearer

Is the magic back? is the team coming together at the right time?
I hope so, otherwise there will be a repeat of the last game.
It will take our best game to keep up with the seahawks and make a game of it.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## torchbearer

> 


lol

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## oyarde

> 


Reminds me of Junior High Track & Field , I had a whole scrap book full ,just about all 2nd place .LOL

----------


## green73

> Is the magic back? is the team coming together at the right time?
> I hope so, otherwise there will be a repeat of the last game.
> It will take our best game to keep up with the seahawks and make a game of it.


I'm looking into the tea leaves... It's looks like they will do just fine in Socialist Seattle, but it gets very scary after that. A frigid, frigid championship game awaits against an historic and mighty force.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## torchbearer

> I'm looking into the tea leaves... It's looks like they will do just fine in Socialist Seattle, but it gets very scary after that. A frigid, frigid championship game awaits against an historic and mighty force.


the only place i'm afraid to see the saints play is in green bay in january.

----------


## torchbearer

> 


omg lulz..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## green73

> the only place i'm afraid to see the saints play is in green bay in january.


I'm afraid the tea leaves may be pointing to that very awful winter graveyard.

Take heed. It will be a good season just to get that far.

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm afraid the tea leaves may be pointing to that very awful winter graveyard.
> 
> Take heed. It will be a good season just to get that far.


Then you shouldn't hold it against me if I root for San Fran.

----------


## green73

> Then you shouldn't hold it against me if I root for San Fran.


You devil. I rooted for you tonight.

----------


## torchbearer

> You devil. I rooted for you tonight.


Only because the saints would be the weakest match-up against green bay. :P
I have to root for san fran because the saints are not getting to the super bowl through green bay.

----------


## green73

> Only because the saints would be the weakest match-up against green bay. :P
> I have to root for san fran because the saints are not getting to the super bowl through green bay.


The tea leaves have spoken. You will win next week. Be happy with that.

----------


## torchbearer

> The tea leaves have spoken. You will win next week. Be happy with that.


In truth, i'm happy we just won tonight.

----------


## green73

> In truth, i'm happy we just won tonight.


Me too!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm looking into the tea leaves... It's looks like they will do just fine in Socialist Seattle, but it gets very scary after that. A frigid, frigid championship game awaits against an historic and mighty force.


Candlestick is the coldest place in the nation most of the summer, but right about now, it's sunny and warm...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There's sometimes a syndrome in sports where a team gets too far ahead and then "plays down" to the level of the losing team. Then there is also "prevent Defense" and "protect the ball" offense...


Pundits are already placing the blame. KC went conservative on play calling, and lost the game.

----------


## JK/SEA

All Seattle has to do is get the offense on track....

Seattles defense will continue their dominance as usual.

Predicting a score is irrelevant. 

A Seahawk win, and they move on.

----------


## green73

> Candlestick is the coldest place in the nation most of the summer, but right about now, it's sunny and warm...


You do know the game is in GB, right?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You do know the game is in GB, right?


I was talking about the game after the Niners beat the Packers, and NO beat the Seabirds. But you're right, I'm not sure that a game between the Saints and the Niners would come back to Candlestick.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You do know the game is in GB, right?


You mean my Candlestick tickets are fake?!

----------


## green73

> You mean my Candlestick tickets are fake?!


OMG, I so sorry to let you know. We need more government regulations to stop this $#@! from happening.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> OMG, I so sorry to let you know. We need more government regulations to stop this $#@! from happening.


Everyone needs to be cavity searched for counterfeit tickets! Some guy named Bernanke sold me the tickets at a highly inflated price. He should go to jail.

----------


## green73

> Everyone needs to be cavity searched for counterfeit tickets! Some guy named Bernanke sold me the tickets at a highly inflated price. He should go to jail.


Mmmyes, likely story.  I suspect Bob Wenzel. He's from San Fran. He's been known to use an alias and he's always trying to get one over on Bernanke.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I would have tried to get tickets to Carolina, but they're probably doing anal probes at the admission gate.  Screw those people.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I would have tried to get tickets to Carolina, but they're probably doing anal probes at the admission gate.  Screw those people.


It's for your safety.

'Merica

----------


## torchbearer

> I was talking about the game after the Niners beat the Packers, and NO beat the Seabirds. But you're right, I'm not sure that a game between the Saints and the Niners would come back to Candlestick.


It would be a home game for the Niners.
Saints cannot get a home game.

----------


## JK/SEA

Pretty sure the Seahawks won't have any problems with the Saints. 

The ref's will give the Saints all the breaks, but it won't help.

----------


## torchbearer

> The ref's will give the Saints all the breaks, but it won't help.


Apparently you missed the previous game.
I expect the refs to do what they did last time. Help the home team.
The hawks will need it.
Both Payton and I knew there would be a rematch.
We won't be spotting the hawk 17 points this time.
Can't wait for the match-up.

I remember the hold call that had no hold upon review.
I remember the hold call that was waived off because the quarterback decided to run instead of pass.. wtf?
I mean the refs were so bad, they had to make $#@! up to help the hawks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It would be a home game for the Niners.
> Saints cannot get a home game.


That's the game we want to see. If the weather holds out, it will be 75, sunny, no wind. Then again, we have only had one day of rain all "winter", so to make up for it, we could have high winds and a downpour. The parking lot at Candlestick would flood. Not a good place for a game if that happens.

----------


## torchbearer

> That's the game we want to see. If the weather holds out, it will be 75, sunny, no wind. Then again, we have only had one day of rain all "winter", so to make up for it, we could have high winds and a downpour. The parking lot at Candlestick would flood. Not a good place for a game if that happens.


I think the only chance the Niners have at a home game is if they are playing the Saints.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Apparently you missed the previous game.
> I expect the refs to do what they did last time. Help the home team.
> The hawks will need it.
> Both Payton and I knew there would be a rematch.
> We won't be spotting the hawk 17 points this time.
> Can't wait for the match-up.
> 
> I remember the hold call that had no hold upon review.
> I remember the hold call that was waived off because the quarterback decided to run instead of pass.. wtf?
> I mean the refs were so bad, they had to make $#@! up to help the hawks.


take those 17 points away, the Seahawks still win.

The  Seattle defense, and#12, and the beast, the Seattle cornerbacks, and Wilson, and Harvin and Tate and....well...it won't be a fun game for the Saints, or their fans...ahhhh...gotta love the playoffs...

----------


## torchbearer

> take those 17 points away, the Seahawks still win.
> 
> The  Seattle defense, and#12, and the beast, the Seattle cornerbacks, and Wilson, and Harvin and Tate and....well...it won't be a fun game for the Saints, or their fans...ahhhh...gotta love the playoffs...


17 points spotted changes the game plan. everything changes with a 17  point spot, you abandon a running game... you get one dimensional. the defense can pin its ears back and go after QB forgetting about the run.. and then when they saints do convert the 3rd down play to first down, phantom penalties.
Next time around- seahawks will not get those perks.
They will have to earn this next victory. (hopefully not the same official crew)

----------


## JK/SEA

> 17 points spotted changes the game plan. everything changes with a 17  point spot, you abandon a running game... you get one dimensional. the defense can pin its ears back and go after QB forgetting about the run.. and then when they saints do convert the 3rd down play to first down, phantom penalties.
> Next time around- seahawks will not get those perks.
> They will have to earn this next victory. (hopefully not the same official crew)


best i can do is to admit i will feel your pain...

----------


## torchbearer

I think the officials in Phili did a good job. Their calls were good, and where they missed one- replay fixed it.
The crew that usually works our games at the superdome is really good too.
Its led by the dark skinned umpire. can't remember his name, but he don't mess around and has a good record of getting the calls right.
I doubt the crew that did the saints/seahawks game will even be allowed to officiate in the playoffs.

----------


## torchbearer

> best i can do is to admit i will feel your pain...


If we lose, we lose to the best team. If we win, we beat the best team.
If you lose, you lose to lowest seeded team. If you win, you beat the lowest seeded team.
One of those games that the seahawks won't prove anything by winning, and will be embarrassed by losing.
The saints can hold their heads high either way. Great comeback year for payton.

I know it sounds weird, but since brees came to town... i feel like we have a shot at winning any game as long as he is commanding it.

----------


## JK/SEA

> If we lose, we lose to the best team. If we win, we beat the best team.
> If you lose, you lose to lowest seeded team. If you win, you beat the lowest seeded team.
> One of those games that the seahawks won't prove anything by winning, and will be embarrassed by losing.
> The saints can hold their heads high either way. Great comeback year for payton.
> 
> I know it sounds weird, but since brees came to town... i feel like we have a shot at winning any game as long as he is commanding it.



May the best cornerback win, because thats all the Saints have... Brees arm.

----------


## torchbearer

> best i can do is to admit i will feel your pain...






lulz

----------


## JK/SEA

> If we lose, we lose to the best team. If we win, we beat the best team.
> If you lose, you lose to lowest seeded team. If you win, you beat the lowest seeded team.
> One of those games that the seahawks won't prove anything by winning, and will be embarrassed by losing.
> The saints can hold their heads high either way. Great comeback year for payton.
> 
> I know it sounds weird, but since brees came to town... i feel like we have a shot at winning any game as long as he is commanding it.


if the Seahawks lose, it will be like when Ron Paul got screwed by the media, the RNC, and Glenn Beck.

----------


## torchbearer

I can't figure out why i'm watching the bengal/charger game...

(thanks to the chargers for brees.. and for miami passing on him)

edit: (and sproles)

----------


## torchbearer

upset coming.

----------


## JK/SEA

Marshawn Lynch fined by the NFL....hahaha...

This should put the Beast in a foul mood...just in time for the aint's...

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/E...238782251.html

----------


## torchbearer

> Marshawn Lynch fined by the NFL....hahaha...
> 
> This should put the Beast in a foul mood...just in time for the aint's...
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/E...238782251.html


that's weak. i'm assuming he had some kind of contractual agreement to meet with the media.. otherwise, i don't see how they can fine someone for remaining silent.

----------


## torchbearer

I've lost track of the Cincinnati turnovers. ran out of fingers and toes.

----------


## torchbearer

> Marshawn Lynch fined by the NFL....hahaha...
> 
> This should put the Beast in a foul mood...just in time for the aint's...
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/E...238782251.html


Be sure to get plenty of quarters before the game.

----------


## green73



----------


## JK/SEA

rootin for Greenbay....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ugh. Joe Buck.

----------


## asurfaholic

I feel sorry for whoever wins today. Winner is next in line for a beatdown in Carolina.

----------


## torchbearer

> I feel sorry for whoever wins today. Winner is next in line for a beatdown in Carolina.


I'd love to see an NFC South v. NFC South NFC championship game.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I'd love to see an NFC South v. NFC South NFC championship game.


I am hoping NO wins next week. If that happened, would it be in Carolina?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners biggest problem all year has been failure to score touchdowns at the end of good drives.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Sixth seeds both move on- I think that is the first time ever for that.  Chargers did little in first half but took control in the second.  As a Denver fan, they make me nervous.  Last time they met in Denver the Chargers shut them down. But Chargers have also been up one week and play poorly the next.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Extremely generous spot by the officials on that last GB first down.

----------


## oyarde

Tie game , 5:00 to go , not many timeouts remaining ,next field goal wins it ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Woohoo! Niners going to skin some Panthers!

----------


## asurfaholic

> Woohoo! Niners going to skin some Panthers!


Lol I saw ur ravens i was like wut?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lol I saw ur ravens i was like wut?


I typed that, and the forum locked up and posted it before I could change it. Still have last year's Super Bowl on the brain.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Tie game , 5:00 to go , not many timeouts remaining ,next field goal wins it ?


Almost went OT. GB missed the block by inches. Went between his arms.

----------


## torchbearer

> I am hoping NO wins next week. If that happened, would it be in Carolina?


yes, it would be in carolina. saints are 6th seed. the can never have a home game because no other team is seeded lower than them.
If seattle gets lucky and wins, carolina would go there to play.
you may need to become a temporary saints fan.

----------


## JK/SEA

> yes, it would be in carolina. saints are 6th seed. the can never have a home game because no other team is seeded lower than them.
> If seattle gets lucky and wins, carolina would go there to play.
> you may need to become a temporary saints fan.


You do realize why the Saints are seeded 6th and Seattle #1 right?....yeah, i know, the refs ruined the saints season, but thats history now. 

A win by skill or luck or the refs helping is irrelevant. The Seahawks have too many weapons, and if the Seahawks lose it will be because they forfeited.

Good luck NO....it will be fun watching their tears fall as the Seahawk fans cause the ears to bleed.....lol....bring it Brees....do the saints have a decent back-up QB?....lol...

----------


## torchbearer

> You do realize why the Saints are seeded 6th and Seattle #1 right?....yeah, i know, the refs ruined the saints season, but thats history now. 
> 
> A win by skill or luck or the refs helping is irrelevant. The Seahawks have too many weapons, and if the Seahawks lose it will be because they forfeited.
> 
> Good luck NO....it will be fun watching their tears fall as the Seahawk fans cause the ears to bleed.....lol....bring it Brees....do the saints have a decent back-up QB?....lol...


all I've seen is hubris from seattle fans, the same from phili fans last week.
I enjoy the 6 seed simply because it makes the saints underrated and overlooked. 
I hope the seattle players suffer from the same hubris. It will be their downfall.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> all I've seen is hubris from seattle fans, the same from phili fans last week.
> I enjoy the 6 seed simply because it makes the saints underrated and overlooked. 
> I hope the seattle players suffer from the same hubris. It will be their downfall.


I'll be pulling for your Saints. NFC Championship game in SF!

----------


## asurfaholic

Lol jk/sea is typical fan, and a prime example of why I hope Sea looses. 

Didnt Seattle just recently get spanked by some little red birds at home?

----------


## torchbearer

> I'll be pulling for your Saints. NFC Championship game in SF!


I expect that result.
Though i'd be more comfortable playing carolina(since we really do outmatch them)... I'd enjoy the challenge of the niners.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Lol jk/sea is typical fan, and a prime example of why I hope Sea looses. 
> 
> Didnt Seattle just recently get spanked by some little red birds at home?


yes they did, thanks to bad calls by the refs....lol...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> You do realize why the Saints are seeded 6th and Seattle #1 right?....yeah, i know, the refs ruined the saints season, but thats history now. 
> 
> A win by skill or luck or the refs helping is irrelevant. The Seahawks have too many weapons, and if the Seahawks lose it will be because they forfeited.
> 
> Good luck NO....it will be fun watching their tears fall as the Seahawk fans cause the ears to bleed.....lol....bring it Brees....*do the saints have a decent back-up QB?*....lol...


Oh my....it's getting real in here now.   Real ugly!! LOL

----------


## torchbearer

> Oh my....it's getting real in here now.   Real ugly!! LOL


The saints do have an awesome backup. he just isn't an established leader on the team like brees.
McCown is a LaTech product.
He can fling the rock with the best of them. He is way better than Chase Daniels, and Daniels did ok in KC.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The saints do have an awesome backup. he just isn't an established leader on the team like brees.
> McCown is a LaTech product.
> He can fling the rock with the best of them. He is way better than Chase Daniels, and Daniels did ok in KC.


I'm aware of the Saints backup QB.    I live here.

----------


## torchbearer

Terry Bradshaw, Tim Rattay, Phil Robertson, and Luke McCown all QBs from LaTech.

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm aware of the Saints backup QB.    I live here.


Just putting that out there. Not sure if everyone knows the LaTech legacy.

----------


## torchbearer

at least Pete Carroll sounds like he got sense (he is a good coach in my opinion)



> RENTON, Wash. -- Throw it out. That was coach Pete Carroll's message to the Seattle Seahawks about the rematch with the New Orleans Saints.
>   Carroll said that 34-7 blowout victory six weeks ago doesn't mean a thing now for Saturday's playoff game at CenturyLink Field.
>  "We start all over again," Carroll said Monday. "It has nothing to do  with what happened before. We don't care about that. Obviously, we  learned and gained information for the game, as they did, but we start  from scratch.
>  "We will take a look at what's happened since we played them and what  they've done. But it would be a mistake to try to call it based on  what's happened in the past."
>  So, do the players automatically know that?
>  "Oh no," Carroll said. "There are no automatics here. They're going  to hear about it. It's human nature that you would like to think it's  going to be the same. But we have to know better than that. We need to  respect this for what it is: A great championship matchup and they're  going to come loaded up."

----------


## JK/SEA

> Terry Bradshaw, Tim Rattay, Phil Robertson, and Luke McCown all QBs from LaTech.



who?...where?...

----------


## JK/SEA

> at least Pete Carroll sounds like he got sense (he is a good coach in my opinion)


of coure he said that. He has class, whereas the Seahawks fans are rabid animals chomping at the bit to watch the Saints get turned into hamburger.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> at least Pete Carroll sounds like he got sense (he is a good coach in my opinion)


Typical coach speak.  Coaches are supposed to say stuff like that.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> who?...where?...


You don't know who Terry Bradshaw is????

----------


## JK/SEA

> You don't know who Terry Bradshaw is????


Terry Bradshaw....yep, now i remember..it......was.....soooo......long.....ago.  ....like it was a dream or something. Didn't he play with Bronco Nagurski?

----------


## asurfaholic

In the first Car @ SF meeting, Crabtree was absent and V Davis left early with an injury.

Question.

What are 49r fans going to say after Panthers whoop them on Sunday?

----------


## JK/SEA

> In the first Car @ SF meeting, Crabtree was absent and V Davis left early with an injury.
> 
> Question.
> 
> What are 49r fans going to say after Panthers whoop them on Sunday?


the ref's gave the game to the panthers...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> In the first Car @ SF meeting, Crabtree was absent and V Davis left early with an injury.
> 
> Question.
> 
> What are 49r fans going to say after Panthers whoop them on Sunday?


We shall see!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> the ref's gave the game to the panthers...


Refs have a habit of giving away games.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Terry Bradshaw....yep, now i remember..it......was.....soooo......long.....ago.  ....like it was a dream or something. Didn't he play with Bronco Nagurski?


Bronco was a little before my time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There's sometimes a syndrome in sports where a team gets too far ahead and then "plays down" to the level of the losing team. Then there is also "prevent Defense" and "protect the ball" offense...





> Pundits are already placing the blame. KC went conservative on play calling, and lost the game.


Reviews still coming in, all point to KC play calling in the second half, especially on defense.

----------


## torchbearer

> Terry Bradshaw....yep, now i remember..it......was.....soooo......long.....ago.  ....like it was a dream or something. Didn't he play with Bronco Nagurski?


Tim Rattay broke the San Francisco 49ers team record for the most  completions in a 31-28 win against the Arizona Cardinals on *October 10,  2004*, when he completed 38 passes, breaking Joe Montana's record of 37.
Rattay is the only quarterback in NFL history to throw three consecutive  passes all going for touchdowns, as he did for the Arizona Cardinals in  *2007*.
Rattay was responsible for the biggest comeback in Buccaneers history on * December 17, 2006*, when he led the team back from a 21-point 3rd  quarter deficit against the eventual NFC Champion Chicago Bears, throwing for three touchdowns in the fourth quarter and sending the game into overtime before the Buccaneers lost, 34-31.

Do you remember that far back?
Though Rattay's college career at LaTech was probably the best of any quarterback at that school, including bradshaw.
He played during the years of Willie Roaf, hall of famer from latech.

What make LaTech so unusual- its a second rate football program in the sense that LSU gets all the best recruits from the state... Tech doesn't. Tech plays a very unusual offense. Makes them fun to watch.

You will see a lot of points and confused defense...

LaTech swapping shots with Texas A&M:

----------


## torchbearer

> In the first Car @ SF meeting, Crabtree was absent and V Davis left early with an injury.
> 
> Question.
> 
> What are 49r fans going to say after Panthers whoop them on Sunday?


That game will be won in the trenches.

----------


## asurfaholic

> That game will be won in the trenches.


No kidding its really a toss for who's going to win it. Whichever team makes the fewest mistakes will come out on top. 

Newton will have to bring his A game

----------


## torchbearer

> No kidding its really a toss for who's going to win it. Whichever team makes the fewest mistakes will come out on top. 
> 
> Newton will have to bring his A game


to continue pointing out latech's legacy for producing good quarterbacks... Carolina Panthers have a LaTech quarterback, Colby Cameron(the guy in the previous youtube), as a backup. so, both McCown and Cameron are in the nfl currently from a small louisiana university with a high powered pass happy offense.

----------


## torchbearer

It was also a louisiana native, delhomme, that brought carolina to super bowl success. came from ULL, an even small louisiana university.

----------


## torchbearer

funfact: The New Orleans Saints' 26-24 win over the Philadelphia Eagles was the most-watched Saturday wild-card game ever with 34.4 million viewers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> funfact: The New Orleans Saints' 26-24 win over the Philadelphia Eagles was the most-watched Saturday wild-card game ever with 34.4 million viewers.


Bad weather probably helped. Forced people to stay at home and watch the games. But it was a great weekend of football. All close games. And that Oklahoma game was something too.

----------


## JK/SEA

weather won't be an excuse in Seattle. 

getting your ass kicked by Seattle will be a humbling experience for NO....again.

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## asurfaholic

Big weekend coming up

----------


## torchbearer

> Big weekend coming up


Yessir!
I'll be eating my popeyes chicken for sure.




> It’s just a fact: You cannot win in this league without the proper amount of spiced chicken in your diet. 
>  That’s the wisdom coming from columnist Glenn Guilbeau of the _Shreveport Times_, who spoke with members of the New Orleans Saints as they waited for their postseason opponent to be decided Sunday.
>  The Saints didn’t know which team they would be  facing, but players understood that if they wanted to win on the road in  the postseason, they would have to bring back a time-honored franchise  tradition.
>  “Coach has got to give us Popeyes in the plane  again,” said Saints wide receiver Robert Meachem. “Everybody’s talking  about that.”
>                                                               Crystal LoGiudice-USA TODAY Spor                          
> 
>  Yes—they’ve got to have that chicken. It is the _key_ to the Saints getting the bug off their back and winning on the road, according to Meachem.
>  “Every road trip in ’09 we had Popeyes,” Meachem  said. “Coach needs to bring back the Popeyes. Wherever we play, whoever  we play, when we get on the plane—have the Popeyes ready.”
>  Meachem has a point, considering the Saints went 7-1  on the road during the 2009-10 season and won the first Super Bowl in  franchise history. 
> ...





During Sean Paytons suspension, he really got into health foods. And when he returned he got his team on health foods.
Prior to the Phili game, Sean decided to change all pre-game traditions to help his team forget the fact they never won a road playoff game... and well, its only weird if it doesn't work.

The fans took part in the ritual too.... and if it works again- we will be eating  Popeyes chicken for a few more games.

----------


## asurfaholic

I'm sure Popeyes will enjoy this

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm sure Popeyes will enjoy this


Louisiana Franchise, the Copelands are nice people. And there chicken is the best.
Plus you get the image of...

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm sure Popeyes will enjoy this


It doesn't taste as good as chicken, but there is a special seahawk basket with burnt fries.

----------


## JK/SEA

ok...game on. We will soon see if the fix is in at Seattle.

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## torchbearer

Weather prediction for start of seattle game:

weather should look like this around 3:15pm

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Go New Orleans!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Go New Orleans!


oh, they will. 

back home to clean their lockers out.

----------


## CPUd

Already getting it started:




> SEATTLE -- New Orleans Saints tight end Jimmy Graham had a verbal confrontation with Seattle Seahawks linebacker Bruce Irvin on the CenturyLink Field about two hours before Saturday's NFC divisional round playoff game.
> 
> Graham was shouting and pointing at Irvin, seeming to gesture for the linebacker to get away from him.
> 
> Irvin continued to get closer to Graham, but other players and team officials separated the players before things escalated any further.
> 
> Graham is one of the top tight ends in the NFL but didn't have a good game in New Orleans' 34-7 loss at Seattle on Dec. 2. He had only three receptions on nine targets in that game, but he did score on a 2-yard pass from Drew Brees in the second quarter.
> 
> Irvin had two sacks in 12 games this season following a four-game suspension at the start of the year.

----------


## asurfaholic

Did drew Bree's seriously just lead his team in a heated chant 1,2,3 ->10? That was inspiring.

----------


## torchbearer

> Did drew Bree's seriously just lead his team in a heated chant 1,2,3 ->10? That was inspiring.


That is every game. He learned the first chant he did years ago from some marines on an overseas USO tour.

----------


## torchbearer

Harvin got his pussy hurt. Yellow flag to wipe that vagina.

----------


## torchbearer

Pop quiz: this year, name a team that beat the saints kicking field goals.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Pop quiz: this year, name a team that beat the saints kicking field goals.


i give...who?...

13...now for Seahawks...

----------


## torchbearer

Time to strike

----------


## torchbearer

Wtf

----------


## JK/SEA

3 and out........''all night long...all night all night..''

----------


## torchbearer

Someone get the word to Payton, refs only calling one in every ten holds. Tell offensive linemen just to hold there men

----------


## JK/SEA

Saints are playing better than i expected.....

----------


## torchbearer

Never mind, only home team gets to hold

----------


## JK/SEA

> Never mind, only home team gets to hold


you turn the game off?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> you turn the game off?


Looks like it's about to get interesting!

----------


## torchbearer

Up oh, refs better get busy or hawks r going home.

----------


## torchbearer

Ok, hawks r safe, refs r back

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Saints just keep on holding...

----------


## torchbearer

Once Seattle steps out of their home, they will get their asses wiped. Can't wait to watch it

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Saints defense played pretty good today,  but at times they look like the Keystone cops.

----------


## Origanalist

Congrats to the Saints for one hell of a game.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Once Seattle steps out of their home, they will get their asses wiped. Can't wait to watch it



Seahawks lost 2 games on the road....all season.....

----------


## CPUd

Their next road game would be the Super Bowl.

LOL, why did he throw it?  They had 3 or 4 seconds left.

----------


## cajuncocoa

That was not the smartest decision Marques Colston ever made.

----------


## CPUd

I think the Saints could have gotten a TD, but probably would have missed the 2 point conversion.

They were 3 for 3 on onside kicks this season.





Looks like Colts-Patriots will be played in the rain also.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Patriots up by 14 already.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## oyarde

> Patriots up by 14 already.


Colts down 9 at the half , without the two turnovers , they would probably be up. Not dead yet , not very sharp though .

----------


## oyarde

Got the most important stop of the game so far , get the ball back , get a score , it is a ball game again after the horrid start.....

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## oyarde

Well , the Colts completed half the passes , turned it over four times on the road , do not score in the fourth, lose by three touchdowns . The Pacers will have to keep me entertained now .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

No more games at Candlestick. Time to demolish that decrepit monstrosity.

----------


## asurfaholic

Carolina ready to defend its home.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Carolina ready to defend its home.


Flashback to Colts/Chiefs... Panthers Defense inuring players every play.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

With the exception of the Niners defensive goal line stand, they have played pretty bad so far. Really missing the fullback Bruce Miller on Offense (and now his backup is injured). Kap hasn't been throwing well. And as usual, they can't get the touchdown from the redzone.

----------


## asurfaholic

Fragile players break when they come against a charged up panther defense. Fact of life. Look it up

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners have no pass rush. Any NFL Quarterback will cut you apart with no pass rush.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Now that was funny! And who knew that Cam Newton is an actor? That was a worse fake "I got hit" than an Italian soccer player.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Niners have no pass rush. Any NFL Quarterback will cut you apart with no pass rush.


But all I've heard all week long is how freaking special the forty butt miners are.

Excuses from everyone who's lost to panthers. But the Car has the W.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Now that was funny! And who knew that Cam Newton is an actor? That was a worse fake "I got hit" than an Italian soccer player.


That was bad he needs to knock it off and let others make the play.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

On the other hand, if I was a Panthers fan I wouldn't be happy about the score and the inability to get it in on Offense.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Big difference between the two teams is pass rush. Cam Newton can drop back, eat a sandwich and have a beer before he throws.

----------


## asurfaholic

> On the other hand, if I was a Panthers fan I wouldn't be happy about the score and the inability to get it in on Offense.


I'm not happy.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Harbaugh better put on a uniform if he's going to be on the field.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm not happy.


Niners defensive line is a brick wall today. You can't run through it, but it's not going to chase you either.

----------


## JK/SEA

The house of REAL pain awaits the poor winner of this game.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

OK, so the zebras are making up penalties to keep it exciting ("roughing the passer" LOL. Newton turned and ran into him). 

Didn't work though, interception. Game about over.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The house of REAL pain awaits the poor winner of this game.


Yeah, keep bragging about your unfair advantage at home. How about you let the opposing team bring huge amps and speakers and let them crank them up to the same level as the fans in their acoustically designed stadium?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Yeah, keep bragging about your unfair advantage at home. How about you let the opposing team bring huge amps and speakers and let them crank them up to the same level as the fans in their acoustically designed stadium?


so, you want to blame the Seattle NUMBER 12 fans for having more spirit than the rest of the leagues fans?....lol..

looks like the Panthers don't want any part of the Seahawks. Nice personal foul there at the 4 minute mark...the fix is in. The whiners coming to Seattle.....hehehehe...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners grind out a win. 

Next up, time to pluck some Seahawks.

----------


## asurfaholic

I am disappointed. Cam's showmanship i think sealed the fate early on.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> so, you want to blame the Seattle NUMBER 12 fans for having more spirit than the rest of the leagues fans?....lol..


It's all stadium design. But if it makes you feel better, you Seattle fans have spirit (fingers)!

----------


## JK/SEA

> It's all stadium design. But if it makes you feel better, you Seattle fans have spirit (fingers)!]


stadium design.....yeah, i heard that story...LOL...Arizona won there. Kinda blows that idea away....

----------


## JK/SEA

> It's all stadium design. But if it makes you feel better, you Seattle fans have spirit (fingers)!


guy in that vid looks like kaperschtick...or whatever his name is...

----------


## CPUd

Looks like this season or next will be the last for Peyton.




> Peyton Manning's future beyond this season will be determined by the results of an offseason exam on his surgically repaired neck, sources familiar with the star quarterback's mindset told ESPN Senior NFL Insider Chris Mortensen.
> 
> Despite setting NFL single-season records for passing yards and touchdowns in 2013 with the Denver Broncos, Manning will undergo the physical exam in March, as mandated by his contract, the sources told Mortensen.
> 
> If the exam reveals that his neck is stable, Manning plans to return to the Broncos in 2014, regardless of how Denver fares this postseason, according to sources.
> 
> But if there is an increased risk of injury, Manning will be forced to decide whether to retire, sources said.
> 
> The 37-year-old Manning raised speculation about his future this past week when he said, "The light is at the end of the tunnel for me, no question." The four-time league MVP made the comment leading up to Denver's AFC divisional playoff game Sunday against the San Diego Chargers.
> ...

----------


## devil21

Thank god.  All the bandwagon Panthers fans around here can put away their jerseys until the next time the Panthers make the playoffs.

The SD/Denver game is about to start.  Prediction:  San Diego will win today and will go on to win the Super Bowl.  If SD wins, ask me after how I knew they would.

----------


## CPUd

> stadium design.....yeah, i heard that story...LOL...Arizona won there. Kinda blows that idea away....


They say it might be a magnitude 2:

----------


## Origanalist

> Yeah, keep bragging about your unfair advantage at home. How about you let the opposing team bring huge amps and speakers and let them crank them up to the same level as the fans in their acoustically designed stadium?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Seattle fans have a long history of making noise while their team loses.


as opposed to all the fair weather fans across the league. Yep...we truly love football here...win...lose...or draw...the fans bring it every $#@!in' time here...

----------


## JK/SEA

Mommy..those Seattle fans are hurting my feelings....


> 


plus rep.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> as opposed to all the fair weather fans across the league. Yep...we truly love football here...win...lose...or draw...the fans bring it every $#@!in' time here...


I'll give that to Seattle.

----------


## Origanalist

Looky there, you made the top of the page Brian.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Isn't that cute? Seattle finally has a photo of their 12th man...

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## JK/SEA

''whiners to bring their 'A''' game to Seattle sez whiner QB....

oh, i get it. They've only been playing rope-a-dope with the Seahawks...this time their gonna 'bring it''...lol...lol....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


At least now we know why you are butt hurt...

----------


## Origanalist

> At least now we know why you are butt hurt...


Got yer buthurt right here...

----------


## JK/SEA

> Got yer buthurt right here...


hahaha...keep em coming....

----------


## JK/SEA

chargers need a charge.

----------


## JK/SEA

Prediction: denver and SEAHAWKS in the Superbowl.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Got yer buthurt right here...


Ok, I seriously LOLed on that. You win. (Until next week).

----------


## Origanalist

> Prediction: denver and SEAHAWKS in the Superbowl.


I'll have to drag out my old "Bronco Busters" shirt from the old days.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Ok, I seriously LOLed on that. You win. (Until next week).


plus rep brother....lol..

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> chargers need a charge.


Ain't gonna happen. All of the longshots have been eliminated.

----------


## devil21

My SD prediction isn't looking so good but still a lot of game left.

The last 4 Super Bowl winners were the team the Eagles played in their home opener in Philly.  Guess who Philly played in their home opener this season?  Yep.  Chargers.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Ain't gonna happen. All of the longshots have been eliminated.


yep...cinderella is dead it appears.

fyi...i'm rootin for SD, but time is just about shot.

SD hangin' on....impressive.

----------


## devil21

Anybody know who the guys in big black coats and NFL hats and headsets are that the refs keeping talking to on the sideline?  Looks like the refs are taking their orders from those guys.  Never noticed them before!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Anybody know who the guys in big black coats and NFL hats and headsets are that the refs keeping talking to on the sideline?  Looks like the refs are taking their orders from those guys.  Never noticed them before!


yes..they're the 'fixers'.....or perhaps the 'observers'...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> yes..they're the 'fixers'.....or perhaps the 'observers'...

----------


## devil21

> yes..they're the 'fixers'.....or perhaps the 'observers'...


Not sure if serious but I've never seen people dressed like that on the sidelines right by the head coaches and refs.  Have any of yall seen them before?

----------


## CPUd

> Not sure if serious but I've never seen people dressed like that on the sidelines right by the head coaches and refs.  Have any of yall seen them before?


This year they started a new rule where all scoring plays and turnovers are booth-reviewed.  Those guys might be relays between the officials on the field and the ones in the press box.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Go Broncos!

----------


## devil21

> This year they started a new rule where all scoring plays and turnovers are booth-reviewed.  Those guys might be relays between the officials on the field and the ones in the press box.


Sounds like a reasonable explanation.  Have you see them before though?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Go Broncos!


is Elway starting?

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'll be rooting for Seattle and Denver next week.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Those New England running backs are scary! Denver may be in trouble.

----------


## JK/SEA

A Patriot/ Seahawk superbowl will bring in more TV viewers.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

"OMAHAAA!"

"Neutral zone infraction; number..."


Heh heh.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*NFL Odds AFC & NFC Conference Championship Games 
NFL Football Odds Conference Championship Playoffs. 
Title Game Playoff Odds, 1/19, 2014*
*Date & Time*
*Favorite*
*Spread*
*Underdog*
*Total*
*Money Odds*

1/19 3:00 ET
At Denver
-4.5
New England
55
-$220 +$190

1/19 6:30 ET
At Seattle
-3.5
San Francisco
39.5
-$185 +$165

----------


## James Madison

Just as long as Kaep loses, I'm fine.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

> is Elway starting?


His management has had a big impact on the team. He is the reason they were able to sign Manning.  He has been very successful at every level of his participation in the sport. (Except perhaps the infamous Cal -Stanford game where the winning touchdown was run into the band marching onto the field- he was on the losing end of that one).

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

So I turns on the computer, and see that the Pro Bowl is some "fantasy" game.  I says "What the fuq?"  I want to see the AFC vs. NFC.  Oh well, another all-star game down the toilet.

----------


## devil21

22-20 Denver wins Superb Owl

Predictions?

----------


## Origanalist

> 22-20 Denver wins Superb Owl
> 
> Predictions?

----------


## ropo

> So I turns on the computer, and see that the Pro Bowl is some "fantasy" game.  I says "What the fuq?"  I want to see the AFC vs. NFC.  Oh well, another all-star game down the toilet.


That game's been in the toilet for at least a decade.

----------


## torchbearer

> So I turns on the computer, and see that the Pro Bowl is some "fantasy" game.  I says "What the fuq?"  I want to see the AFC vs. NFC.  Oh well, another all-star game down the toilet.


Did you see last years pro-bowl? they were just 'acting' like they were playing... and at half speed.
It was horrid. I turned it off after 10 minutes. No one wants to get hurt in a game that means nothing to their careers. They should give them flags and let them play it that way.... and even then.
So I guess some low level NFL scmuck must have passed along my letter of disgust and the NFL decided to have a MaddenNFL fantasy game with old players.
I don't know. I played football in high school- enjoyed it. Played rugby in college. didn't enjoy it so much.
I don't really like watching others playing football, besides the team my dad raised me on... and even then- all i think is $40,000 a snap for brees.

----------


## JK/SEA

> 22-20 Denver wins Superb Owl
> 
> Predictions?



Seahawks 48 Denver 7.

yep...this game is a mis-match...too bad for Denver. I like Manning, but Sherman will be offering his hand to shake at Peyton...good times a comin'...

----------


## CPUd

I thought the pro bowl was OK.  They are desperately trying to save it; all they talked about during the game is how this one was so much better than the last one.  Still quite a few plays that looked like they were having practice.  There were times where both teams really wanted to score/prevent a score.

It was different seeing teammates playing against one another.  When they do it in practice, they hit at like 75% speed or not at all, but yesterday they got the chance to knock those guys down.

This year, the players got to add rules to the game, and some were interesting.  After the 2-minute warning, if the offense does not gain a yard, the clock stops.  At the beginning of the 2nd and 4th quarters, the ball gets placed  at the offense's 25-yard line.  So if you are backed up against the goal line and the quarter ends, you get the ball on the 25 to start the next quarter.  But if you are on the other side of the field, you have to hurry up and score.

----------


## robert68

Denver 28 Seattle 21.  And the 15 minutes of ESPNs mouth cornerback comes to an end.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Denver 28 Seattle 21.  And the 15 minutes of ESPN’s mouth cornerback comes to an end.


funny how people are focused on Sherman....

playing into his hands...he is going to shut the mouths of Seahawk detractors.

Manning will have to break both of Sherman's legs to stop him...

2 words....Percy Harvin.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I was listening to a news quiz program on PBS called "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me".  They were noting that the two Super Bowl teams came from states which legalized pot.  They commented that now Ohio (Cleveland) wants to legalize crack, heroin, and lots of other drugs so they can get their own shot at a Super Bowl.  




> Seahawks 48 Denver 7.
> 
> yep...this game is a mis-match...too bad for Denver. I like Manning, but Sherman will be offering his hand to shake at Peyton...good times a comin'...


Seatle won't be putting up that many points.  Denver in a close one. 28- 27 perhaps.

----------


## devil21

> I was listening to a news quiz program on PBS called "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me".  *They were noting that the two Super Bowl teams came from states which legalized pot.*  They commented that now Ohio (Cleveland) wants to legalize crack, heroin, and lots of other drugs so they can get their own shot at a Super Bowl.  
> 
> 
> Seatle won't be putting up that many points.  Denver in a close one. 28- 27 perhaps.


Hence my score prediction.  22+20=42   420

----------


## JK/SEA

> I was listening to a news quiz program on PBS called "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me".  They were noting that the two Super Bowl teams came from states which legalized pot.  They commented that now Ohio (Cleveland) wants to legalize crack, heroin, and lots of other drugs so they can get their own shot at a Super Bowl.  
> 
> 
> Seatle won't be putting up that many points.  Denver in a close one. 28- 27 perhaps.


Harvin will get at least one TD....
Lynch 2 TD
the Seattle defense 2 TD's
and to round it off, there will be a few more from either Miller or Wilson or Tate or Kearse or Baldwin....

Denver 7 points...maybe 14...

----------


## youngbuck

Denver's gonna win.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Denver's gonna win.


how?...one guy can't do it all.

Seattle is the most balanced team i've ever seen....

hope you don't bet too much on Denver...

oh wait...you're from Colorado....

Looks like sunday is a go....

----------


## robert68

> funny how people are focused on Sherman....


People is ESPN.




> playing into his hands...he is going to shut the mouths of Seahawk detractors.
> 
> Manning will have to break both of Sherman's legs to stop him...
> 
> 2 words....Percy Harvin.


Manning isn't Kaepernick; Kaepernick blew the pass in the end zone. Young quarterbacks rarely lead their team to Superbowl victories. Last years Superbowl would have remained a blowout if not for the power outage.

----------


## Origanalist

> how?...one guy can't do it all.
> 
> Seattle is the most balanced team i've ever seen....
> 
> hope you don't bet too much on Denver...
> 
> oh wait...you're from Colorado....
> 
> Looks like sunday is a go....


Rocky Mountain "High".......

----------


## JK/SEA

Finally got to hear Lynch talk...

damn...this guy is going to run over and kill somebody sunday...

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Eagles' Wings

We have tons of family in Colorado, so are rooting for them. 

Will be thinking of you JK and all the Seahawks fans.  Enjoy the day!

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa

Caption this pic (football related):http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...49#post5400049

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 


That is a pretty cool looking logo.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I'm gonna cheer for Manning! That is all.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I'm gonna cheer for Manning! That is all.


i'll be surprised if he plays the 2nd half...

----------


## devil21

> i'll be surprised if he plays the 2nd half...


Broncos will pull him once they're up by 40?  lol

For all the talk of how great the Seahawks D is, they're very beatable away from home while playing against top level qbs.  Luck put up 34 on them.

----------


## robert68

..

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## CPUd

The Broncos have not played a defense like this.  When the safeties come up and hit like that, the only answer is to throw the long ball, but they can't get receivers out there fast enough, or Peyton can't throw that far.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Broncos will pull him once they're up by 40?  lol
> 
> For all the talk of how great the Seahawks D is, they're very beatable away from home while playing against top level qbs.  Luck put up 34 on them.


what was that..?...i can't hear you from all the screaming and yelling and fireworks...care to repeat that?...thanks...

----------


## Origanalist

> Broncos will pull him once they're up by 40?  lol
> 
> For all the talk of how great the Seahawks D is, they're very beatable away from home while playing against top level qbs.  Luck put up 34 on them.


snort

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I'm gonna cheer for Manning! That is all.


Well, at least there is still Chelsea Manning

----------


## Rothbardian Girl



----------


## torchbearer

After watching tonight's ass-whooping, I don't feel so bad about the divisional loss.

----------


## devil21

> what was that..?...i can't hear you from all the screaming and yelling and fireworks...care to repeat that?...thanks...


Congrats.  The stats didn't favor a Seahawks win and certainly not that result.  Having said that, most of the game looked like the Broncos didn't even want to win.  Vegas did very well though

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Seahawks 48 Denver 7.
> 
> yep...this game is a mis-match...too bad for Denver. I like Manning, but Sherman will be offering his hand to shake at Peyton...good times a comin'...



Man, you were way off.  You didn't figure Denver's two point conversion, and you gave Seattle another field goal and a second safety.

----------


## devil21

http://www.nj.com/super-bowl/index.s...onference.html

----------


## JK/SEA

> Man, you were way off.  You didn't figure Denver's two point conversion, and you gave Seattle another field goal and a second safety.


man, i feel like effin Nostradamus....lol

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## CPUd

Next season they are going to have Thursday night games on CBS for the first 8 weeks.  These are the ones that would have been on NFL Network, which will still have the rest of the games.  Teams don't like the Thursday night games, because it is usually a 4 day turnaround from their previous game.  They have to start preparing for that game on Friday or Saturday, when they still have to play another game on Sunday.  It would be good if Thursday night games have teams who are both coming off a bye week.

----------


## devil21

NFL wants a game on tv every night.

----------

